# Hoyt claiming to revolutionize archery tomorrow



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

I highly doubt it is going to change the archery world... but then again i don't think Hoyt has hyped up a release this much before. I don't even remember this much hype when they released the Carbon Matrix... so maybe they have some things that will surprise people. maybe they will have a flex type cable guard... not that that is going to revolutionize anything... but I think it would be nice. I also hope that they started using a Kolorfusion type process on their camo bows, but I won't hold my breath for that one. I am so disappointed in the durability of Hoyt's camo finish...


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Time will tell....bull or truth


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

We've heard that before.


----------



## rlsbowhunt (Aug 12, 2012)

well it would be nice if somebody would do something, maybe itll be hoyt. We shall see


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

I hope they are telling the truth, Hoyt makes great products...and time to be the leader in technology again.


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

I heard Hoyt's offering is going to be great, rumor has it they hired the entire Elite R&D department, after Elite had to lay them off because they had no money left after paying Levi's salary.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I hope they are not are moving to China.....


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Maybe they are finally going to join the party and release a crossbow and that's the big revolutionary change for them. I like Hoyt.. I really do, but I think they are behind the times by not having released a crossbow when so many other top competitors of theirs had. I went into our local archery shop and the guy behind the counter said crossbows are really gaining big traction in the market. I would imagine they would want a piece of that pie.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

I bet they release a couple compound bows. Ground breaking....


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

robbcayman said:


> Maybe they are finally going to join the party and release a crossbow and that's the big revolutionary change for them. I like Hoyt.. I really do, but I think they are behind the times by not having released a crossbow when so many other top competitors of theirs had. I went into our local archery shop and the guy behind the counter said crossbows are really gaining big traction in the market. I would imagine they would want a piece of that pie.


That would be a cool item! Not trying to start anything here, but what is there to improve on a Hoyt? I have shot many bows over my 34yrs of archery hunting, and I always go back to Hoyt. Probably the only thing they could do to generate a buzz is drop their price to half!


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Not Dogging , but I hope they got the film dipping issue fixed. They make a Great Bow !


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I used to get excited about bow releases, but all they can do is try to improve the design from the year before and IMO it really can't be much. Might be different but I don't think it can really get much better.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

That means there will be a boat load of AT members trying to sell their used 2014 Carbon Spyders for purt near brand new prices so they can get their newest Hoyt's first. 

I am looking forward to seeing what they're putting out...


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep it means this years bows at a discount


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

I hear they have a double let off cam system, not sure how it works.


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well H**L probably wont get much sleep tonight im exited, im always excited for the new bows to come out, heck I get excited for all the new archery products to come out each year! Its about this time of year that I start thinking about selling of my perfectly good hardly used bow that when I bought was the best bow Ive ever shot LoL!!! 

*~Man I have a problem!~*


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

KenMorse said:


> That means there will be a boat load of AT members trying to sell their used 2014 Carbon Spyders for purt near brand new prices so they can get their newest Hoyt's first.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing what they're putting out...


Not me. I love my cs34 and made a pledge to stop the yearly bow buying.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Is it a collaboration with Crackers?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2284690&highlight=crackers+hoyt


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

KenMorse said:


> That means there will be a boat load of AT members trying to sell their used 2014 Carbon Spyders for purt near brand new prices so they can get their newest Hoyt's first.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing what they're putting out...


Not me. I love my cs34 and made a pledge to stop the yearly bow buying.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe a carbon target bow


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Along with this Revolutionizing comes the Price Tag!!!!^^^^


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

maybe they will have a hot chick riding a hog with new bow on back ,instead of some fat guy


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

The new bows have internal image stabilization. Zero pin float and the rest moves and compensates too. Similar to the new seats in the John Deere tractors. Computer adjustments 200 times a second. 

Just hold up the bow and squeeze the shot off. X!!!

JK.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

R.Hunt1 said:


> Well H**L probably wont get much sleep tonight im exited, im always excited for the new bows to come out, heck I get excited for all the new archery products to come out each year! Its about this time of year that I start thinking about selling of my perfectly good hardly used bow that when I bought was the best bow Ive ever shot LoL!!!
> 
> *~Man I have a problem!~*


Same here!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Uzurmnd247 said:


> Along with this Revolutionizing comes the Price Tag!!!!^^^^


The price goes up regardless of the revolutionizing!


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

thwackaddict said:


> The new bows have internal image stabilization. Zero pin float and the rest moves and compensates too. Similar to the new seats in the John Deere tractors. Computer adjustments 200 times a second.
> 
> Just hold up the bow and squeeze the shot off. X!!!
> 
> JK.


they can do that already!!!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

So midnight tonight???


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

bambikiller said:


> So midnight tonight???


I wouldn't count on it. Likely at noon or around evening tomorrow, never know though.


----------



## rlong (Jan 12, 2011)

Guys don't get me wrong, but the Alpha Burner is and always will be the best bow hoyt ever made period. In my mind of coarse. I do hope it is something I would be interested en though would like another bow or two!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

rlong said:


> Guys don't get me wrong, but the Alpha Burner is and always will be the best bow hoyt ever made period. In my mind of coarse. I do hope it is something I would be interested en though would like another bow or two!


I'm in full agreement.

Nothing has come close.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

lets see... where haven't they gone before... 
- a solid limb, center pivot solo-cam. nope
- a flex guard thingy. that would be nice
- the crossbow is an interesting thought
- carbon split string target bow. not done yet
- a 28" ata 360fps bow. perhaps they decided to chase this market

will be interesting, but not worth loosing sleep over.
-


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree that the platform of the Alpha Burner was perfect, great limbs, Cables Slide., great cams...But it was one of the few Hoyts that didn't make or exceed its true 340 rating ..Sorry , just being honest...CS turbo , Faktor Turbo, Spyder Turbo etc, all exceeded their rating pretty easy....



rlong said:


> Guys don't get me wrong, but the Alpha Burner is and always will be the best bow hoyt ever made period. In my mind of coarse. I do hope it is something I would be interested en though would like another bow or two!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

ex-wolverine said:


> That platform of the Alpha Burner was perfect, great limbs, Cables Slide., great cams...But it was one of the few Hoyts that didn't make or exceed its true 340 rating ..Sorry , just being honest


You maybe the first person who has ever said that .. Usually the opposite burners were closer to 350 .. Mine was 348 .. Heck ray knight would attest to that as would quite a few of the other tuners ... Beer heard anyone actually say that about a burner


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Alpha Burner was nice but felt very top heavy to me.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I wonder if they will be released in Beijing first?


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

KurtVL said:


> Maybe a carbon target bow


Hope this


----------



## rlong (Jan 12, 2011)

I own 4 burners every one of them meet or are faster than there ibo. I have owned vector turbo and spider turbo. vector met its ibo spider did not.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

hidden danger said:


> I wonder if they will be released in Beijing first?


Hahah you always crack me up man. Keep doing what you do. I'm still excited to see what hoyt is hyping so much, I might end up with an aluminum if it interests me


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

HOYT is so awesome how could they get any better! :wink:

I mean,,, dont they already podium 1-3 in most archery tourneys anyway..... :behindsof


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Well, I'm not going to argue, you were a lucky one...And trust me I have been accused of having a hot chrono, it sure wasn't when I had those bows in here...I owned 2 at one time, one for 3D and one for hunting, I'm talking a stock set up with no over rotating cams and pre loading limbs...Hell they even threw speed nocks on the following year after they came out and that only helped a little

Not worth arguing about..I said it was a great platform, limbs slide and cams, just wasn't a burner



bambikiller said:


> You maybe the first person who has ever said that .. Usually the opposite burners were closer to 350 .. Mine was 348 .. Heck ray knight would attest to that as would quite a few of the other tuners ... Beer heard anyone actually say that about a burner


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm hoping for the Hoyt version of the Overdrive Binary...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

If you don't have speed nocks in the stock locations on the spyder it will not make it...Did you have stock or custom strings??



rlong said:


> I own 4 burners every one of them meet or are faster than there ibo. I have owned vector turbo and spider turbo. vector met its ibo spider did not.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Im not sure a 1/2 inch longer riser and shorter BH with a round cam will be revolutionary but I'll be watching


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Carbon Crossbow is my guess


----------



## rlong (Jan 12, 2011)

The spider was stock. didn't own it very long just didn't care for it. all hoyt are awesome as far as I'm concerned. Just a little obsessed about burners.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

hopefully something that would shut my bowtec buddies mouth up!! if only he's limbs don't do it first !!!!!
i'm having fun with this !!!!
again just having fun


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Timinator said:


> Carbon Crossbow is my guess


I really hope that you are wrong. That would be great for those that like the crossbow, Hoyt may want a share of that market, but to hype "revolutionizing archery" I expect a compound or recurve. You may be right though.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

rlong said:


> The spider was stock. didn't own it very long just didn't care for it. all hoyt are awesome as far as I'm concerned. Just a little obsessed about burners.


I loved it too ... Dont get me wrong ... Loved xt500, xt 1000 limbs , xt2000 limbs and cable slides ...

Hopefully Hoyt looked back to their roots a little this year


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

hoyt em all said:


> they can do that already!!!!


LOL you are 100% correct on that. 

Just trying to feed the Sharks on AT. I thought if They came out with a bow that couldn't miss the X they might decide it was worthy.

Nah, probably not. :wink:


----------



## Infantry600 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm more nervous than excited. I just picked up my first new bow in five years. ( faktor 30), and now I'm about to get bow envy all over again. Damn you hoyt. Alright fine I'm still excited.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I still say they should bring back the "Alpha" series....


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep,
the 35 and 32 exceed expectations ....we will never get rid of them...And I mean never...they still keep up with the rest of them



Hoythunter01 said:


> I still say they should bring back the "Alpha" series....


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

They are making the spirals adjustable!! and the Z5's draw length specific. lol


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hopefully they actually do revolutionize something for a change. Making a thousand different names for basically the same cam hasnt really did them any favors over the years.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> Yep,
> the 35 and 32 exceed expectations ....we will never get rid of them...And I mean never...they still keep up with the rest of them


Fanboy...:wink:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

:whoo:


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I owned two burners and neither would make 340 ibo. I even put Fuel cams on one and it still would not make 340 ibo. Close but neither would do better than 335 ibo. And my chrono is dead on with two other well known tuners on here. I am guessing Hoyt will produce the first 6" brace height bow that actually makes 350 ibo or better with solid limbs and a cable slide. Specs will be close to 34" ata and be made in carbon and aluminum.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

My 2011 AB specs were, 70.5#, 29" dl, My test arrow was a 351 grains. Mine clocked in at 332 fps with peep and loop. That was on a Pro Chrono....aka the slowest chrono made.

I'd say mine was an easy 350 ibo bow.

I got 347 ibo with my Spyder Turbo.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Read post #1 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1865576&highlight=ray+knight+alpha+burner

hence what I meant about "non stock" limb and cam config ...I cant remember yesterday; but I can remember things two years ago..lol:wink:




bambikiller said:


> You maybe the first person who has ever said that .. Usually the opposite burners were closer to 350 .. Mine was 348 .. Heck ray knight would attest to that as would quite a few of the other tuners ... Beer heard anyone actually say that about a burner


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

It surely won't be a shoot through riser, that would not be revolutionary as Darton, Strother and Prime all have released one for 2015. Hmmm, maybe a Carbon Shoot Through though?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

lol

freak!



whack n' stack said:


> Fanboy...:wink:


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

ex-wolverine said:


> Read post #1 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1865576&highlight=ray+knight+alpha+burner
> 
> hence what I meant about non stock limb and cam config


I thought we weren't going to argue about it??? The post above your last one had same experience as me and everyone I know .. I also posted in that thread you linked several times and read the whole thing .., fact is burners are Hoyt's fastest bow they've ever built (so far)


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

whack n' stack said:


> My 2011 AB specs were, 70.5#, 29" dl, My test arrow was a 351 grains. Mine clocked in at 332 fps with peep and loop. That was on a Pro Chrono....aka the slowest chrono made.
> 
> I'd say mine was an easy 350 ibo bow.
> 
> I got 347 ibo with my Spyder Turbo.


Yes sir


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> lol
> 
> freak!


bwaaaahaaaahaaaaaa!


----------



## jlj2465 (Mar 24, 2013)

hoyt em all said:


> maybe they will have a hot chick riding a hog with new bow on back ,instead of some fat guy


 Hilarious! LOL. Keep it up I guys, I shoot Hoyt and this is the best thread I've read for awhile!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Not arguing about it you said Ray said something different, he got 341...I remember the post because I wanted to put Fuel and or XTR cams on mine...

And if you use those calculators and not real numbers , your numbers will come in hot...I Use a Chrono and do the math on all the bows I test, I will not use a calculator , I have to see real world speeds...

I must have got lemons

Trust me, I'm a Hoyt Fanboy, ask anyone...lol

That said, they both shot lights out and held so nice...Rock solid platforms for sure







bambikiller said:


> I thought we weren't going to argue about it??? The post above your last one had same experience as me and everyone I know .. I also posted in that thread you linked several times and read the whole thing .., fact is burners are Hoyt's fastest bow they've ever built (so far)


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I just hope they can get a finish that will stay on ! There camo sucks , didn't they say they were revolutionizing the archery industry last year ?


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

Alpha Burnt said:


> It surely won't be a shoot through riser, that would not be revolutionary as Darton, Strother and Prime all have released one for 2015. Hmmm, maybe a Carbon Shoot Through though?


Hoyt already has 4 shoot through bows.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Boonerbrad said:


> I owned two burners and neither would make 340 ibo. I even put Fuel cams on one and it still would not make 340 ibo. Close but neither would do better than 335 ibo. And my chrono is dead on with two other well known tuners on here.* I am guessing Hoyt will produce the first 6" brace height bow that actually makes 350 ibo or better with solid limbs and a cable slide. Specs will be close to 34" ata and be made in carbon and aluminum*.


I will take it


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> I will take it


Me too. It is my wish list from Hoyt. lol


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe they'll release a bow that looks better than the CS........ground breaking.


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

robbcayman said:


> Maybe they are finally going to join the party and release a crossbow and that's the big revolutionary change for them. I like Hoyt.. I really do, but I think they are behind the times by not having released a crossbow when so many other top competitors of theirs had. I went into our local archery shop and the guy behind the counter said crossbows are really gaining big traction in the market. I would imagine they would want a piece of that pie.


Who wants a crossgun


----------



## ThaTank (Oct 3, 2014)

I just hope they are under $1200 this year for carbon. I'm 99% in for their new bow. Hopefully carbon.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I wish they would make a carbon bow with binary cams that IbO at 340


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> Not arguing about it you said Ray said something different, he got 341...I remember the post because I wanted to put Fuel and or XTR cams on mine...
> 
> And if you use those calculators and not real numbers , your numbers will come in hot...I Use a Chrono and do the math on all the bows I test, I will not use a calculator , I have to see real world speeds...
> 
> ...


You got a lemon and I got a burner!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

mikehoyme said:


> Hoyt already has 4 shoot through bows.


Yes, but not real shoot throughs that can be shot ambidextrous.


----------



## Bowhunter_25 (Oct 18, 2013)

R.Hunt1 said:


> Well H**L probably wont get much sleep tonight im exited, im always excited for the new bows to come out, heck I get excited for all the new archery products to come out each year! Its about this time of year that I start thinking about selling of my perfectly good hardly used bow that when I bought was the best bow Ive ever shot LoL!!!
> 
> *~Man I have a problem!~*


AMEN!!!! And each year the cost of that problem seems to increase dramatically haha I swear crack rock would be a cheaper addiction


----------



## josepht (Oct 15, 2009)

They will make a speed bow with a big brace height!


----------



## josepht (Oct 15, 2009)

How bout a 34" ata, 8" brace, and 365 fps?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

josepht said:


> How bout a 34" ata, 8" brace, and 365 fps?


That would be in the realm of what I would consider "revolutionary" for Hoyt


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

hoytum said:


> I hear they have a double let off cam system, not sure how it works.


Double the regular 75-80% let off? So 150-160% let off?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

josepht said:


> How bout a 34" ata, 8" brace, and 365 fps?


That's one giant cross bow!!


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a feeling many of you will be opening coal on your Christmas morning in a few hours we will all throw our temper tantrum about how they missed the mark then actually shoot one in a few weeks and slowly come around that they are not that bad.


----------



## josepht (Oct 15, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> That's one giant cross bow!!


With 60-70lb draw


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

bghunter7777 said:


> I have a feeling many of you will be opening coal on your Christmas morning in a few hours we will all throw our temper tantrum about how they missed the mark then actually shoot one in a few weeks and slowly come around that they are not that bad.


About like every year lol


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

They reinvented the compound bow when they came out with a truss riser that who has copied besides Martin ? I shot Hoyt for many years until I gave up being a fanboy and seen the light, Hoyts have been the most frustrating to tune bows I have ever owned. Hoyt argued for years that parallel limbs were not accurate, neither were roller cable guards. They were that last company to join the crowd and now they seem to be accurate, it may just be me but I have owned bows from most every major manufacture and I have shot all of them more consistently and accurately than my truss riser Hoyts of which I have owned 9 of them since 1996. After having a new Carbon Spyder this year I dont foresee me ever owning another Hoyt, it was the most disappointing bow I owned since a Ross. Hoyt claims to be the inventor of most all modern bow technology yet I think many other companies have been years ahead of their inventions, they have always been the late follower if you backtrack over the past 20 years.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

The Facebook posts are hilarious. A bunch of people think they are posting insider info on the "Carbon Widowmaker" lol. "Already saw it" "it's gonna be called a carbon widowmaker" "looks like the Carbon spyder with a few updates" lol, tiggie must also be a very good fishermen lol.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

bghunter7777 said:


> I have a feeling many of you will be opening coal on your Christmas morning in a few hours we will all throw our temper tantrum about how they missed the mark then actually shoot one in a few weeks and slowly come around that they are not that bad.


Every year with every bow brand it seems


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

kwfarmnranch said:


> They reinvented the compound bow when they came out with a truss riser that who has copied besides Martin ? I shot Hoyt for many years until I gave up being a fanboy and seen the light, Hoyts have been the most frustrating to tune bows I have ever owned. Hoyt argued for years that parallel limbs were not accurate, neither were roller cable guards. They were that last company to join the crowd and now they seem to be accurate, it may just be me but I have owned bows from most every major manufacture and I have shot all of them more consistently and accurately than my truss riser Hoyts of which I have owned 9 of them since 1996. After having a new Carbon Spyder this year I dont foresee me ever owning another Hoyt, it was the most disappointing bow I owned since a Ross. Hoyt claims to be the inventor of most all modern bow technology yet I think many other companies have been years ahead of their inventions, they have always been the late follower if you backtrack over the past 20 years.


They didn't invent the bridged riser anyways


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

bghunter7777 said:


> I have a feeling many of you will be opening coal on your Christmas morning in a few hours we will all throw our temper tantrum about how they missed the mark then actually shoot one in a few weeks and slowly come around that they are not that bad.


Nothing has impressed me since 2009 and the Alphaburner in 2010. I own a 2012 but that was sight unseen with a 2 maitland bow trade.

I love the old Hoyts !


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

PSE CRAZY said:


> They didn't invent the bridged riser anyways


Ever see that bow ? Hoyt took the idea to the next level. They look nothing like each other. Now, the Onza looks like a Hoyt copy. Just sayin"...


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Ever see that bow ? Hoyt took the idea to the next level. They look nothing like each other. Now, the Onza looks like a Hoyt copy. Just sayin"...


no the onza doesnt look like a hoyt copy it just looks like the bow hoyt copied.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Ever see that bow ? Hoyt took the idea to the next level. They look nothing like each other. Now, the Onza looks like a Hoyt copy. Just sayin"...


Martin had a bow back in the 80's with a bridged riser


----------



## Vegeman (Jan 9, 2014)

So when are they gonna be released NZ time ? Lol


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Revolutionize archery? If it's easing the edges on your limbs, sorry, that revolution happened 30 years ago.


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

hoytum said:


> I hear they have a double let off cam system, not sure how it works.


???????????????????? i would like to see how that works


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I am as much a Hoyt fan as anyone but color me skeptical about them revolutionizing archery today. I am sure they will release some great bows with some incremental upgrades but that is about it. I hope I am wrong because I would love to see something truly groundbreaking by anyone but if history repeats itself I won't be.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

fire2201 said:


> I heard Hoyt's offering is going to be great, rumor has it they hired the entire Elite R&D department, after Elite had to lay them off because they had no money left after paying Levi's salary.


:couch2:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I fully expect some type of loaded limb pocket that stores energy and increases FPS.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Has the Revolution begun YET!


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, it's tomorrow....


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

For you guys that aren't involved in social media, I'll be posting pics asap on this thread.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Where's Hoyt, Arizona? Gonna be a couple hours yet I guess….


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Where b da bows? I google tiggie and it looks like he got banned and went over to the other forums. :-(


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

in for the showing


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

fire2201 said:


> I heard Hoyt's offering is going to be great, rumor has it they hired the entire Elite R&D department, after Elite had to lay them off because they had no money left after paying Levi's salary.


Who knew that Elite even had a R&D department when all of their current bows are no different than the Bowtechs of nearly 10 years ago...heck they cant even develop new names for their new bows. Oh but wait...they did find a way to add their emblem onto the string stop for 2015, now that is revolutionary!

LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

I had a Bowtech dealer tell over the weekend that Bowtech was coming out with some thing that would revolutionize archery. Can't both be right can they?


----------



## eventhorizon (Dec 12, 2012)

Hoyt are going to sell Obsession bows.... lol


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Wait, when they said tomorrow, did they mean today or the day after today? 

Wait, if it was today, then that would be tomorrow?

But if tomorrow is today, then it cant be tomorrow...because that would be today...right?


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> Wait, when they said tomorrow, did they mean today or the day after today?
> 
> Wait, if it was today, then that would be tomorrow?
> 
> But if tomorrow is today, then it cant be tomorrow...because that would be today...right?


Mind. blown.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

In order to try and top Hoyt, Mathews will immediately announce the release of a battery operated hand warming waffle iron inspired riser complete with a non stick Teflon coating in camo or black.
View attachment 2061890
View attachment 2061891


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I think that is a pretty bold statement from hoyt.hope it's better than mathews reinventing the wheel.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Come on hoyt!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

The announced on facebook that it will happen any minute :set1_applaud:


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

They revolutionized alright, they have the most people in the country hitting their refresh button lol


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Hoyt knows it should happen here.............. right............ :mg::embara:


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Pysiek said:


> The announced on facebook that it will happen any minute :set1_applaud:


same thing on Instagram says they will be announcing new products all day long


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I think they will release one by one every hour or so


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> They revolutionized alright, they have the most people in the country hitting their refresh button lol


Hahaha!!! they got me!!!


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

R.Hunt1 said:


> Hahaha!!! they got me!!!


me too lol


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Get serious Get Hoyt!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

not gonna help me unless it's 45+ a to a and 40 pounds or less draw .


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

I definitely don't like that they said this is gonna be all day long. The heck is that supposed to mean! I want to see that dang catalog lol not it strewn throughout the day


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

The meeting just started


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

It has begun


----------



## Om Nom Nom (Oct 12, 2014)

COUNTDOWN .... FOR EACH MINUTE OF NO RELEASE AND US EAGERLY REFRESHING THEIR SITE HOYT MUST ADD

1FPS and 1/16 BH

At least it automatically guarantees to be awesome by end of day


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

goodoleboy11 said:


> The meeting just started


Hope that guy isnt as long winded as a southern preacher or this could take 2 days


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> Hope that guy isnt as long winded as a southern preacher or this could take 2 days


Dang right lol


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I definitely don't like that they said this is gonna be all day long. The heck is that supposed to mean! I want to see that dang catalog lol not it strewn throughout the day


I hear ya there, between this and the Cards game I will be getting nothing done here at work today..


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

someone in that room should drop there guts (fart) it might make them hurry the ..... up............................


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice pic of all the minions..............get to the new bows!


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

That guy is saying....


> Wonder how long we can get people to keep hitting their refresh button


Thats why they're laughing


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bub77 said:


> I hear ya there, between this and the Cards game I will be getting nothing done here at work today..


You got that right brother!! I live in st Charles county I'm about 40 minutes from STL, I love my Cards!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

goodoleboy11 said:


> You got that right brother!! I live in st Charles county I'm about 40 minutes from STL, I love my Cards!


I'm torn whether or not to go hunting or cheer them on!


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

anybody know what happend to tiggie??


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

goodoleboy11 said:


> You got that right brother!! I live in st Charles county I'm about 40 minutes from STL, I love my Cards!


Good deal man, I live in Jersey County IL, but work down in Tower Grove, about a mile or 2 from the ball park. Hoping Lackey can do some dealing today. GO BIRDS!

Sorry for the Hi-jack
Now back to Hoyt


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

WEnglert said:


> I'm torn whether or not to go hunting or cheer them on!


That's a tough one! It's not a great day to hunt here in STL so I decided to go to my office today lol I will be cheering my birds


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bub77 said:


> Good deal man, I live in Jersey County IL, but work down in Tower Grove, about a mile or 2 from the ball park. Hoping Lackey can do some dealing today. GO BIRDS!
> 
> Sorry for the Hi-jack
> Now back to Hoyt


I've been through there and around that area several times, always good to meet someone close to me on AT and a fellow cards fan! Hell yeah, we will get it done! Back to hoyt lol


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

swva_bowhunter said:


> that guy is saying....
> 
> Thats why they're laughing


lol


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Innnnn


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Inn


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

ok I think we've waited more than long enough lets get the ball rolling!!


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see this years lineup I haven't upgraded since the alphamax 32! This may be the year.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

I have no plans on upgrading from my alphaburner but I still wanna see lol


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Come on Hoyt been waiting all morning!!!


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

any day now!!!!


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

Hoyt release time 
11:59 PM 10-14-14

Just keep waiting they will drop it eventually!!!

:wink:


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

im pumped for this


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

This just in...

Hoyt is going to teach bowteach how to make a bow that doesn't blowup....also, this is what bowtech is planning on unveiling.

Hoyt is also getting with Easton to make a chart that works.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Attention Hoyt.

You make the most expensive bows in the industry. This means that Hoyt shooters/customers have jobs and cant sit around hitting refresh all day. Quit the bs that is just aggravating everyone and post the damn catalog. Thanks.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Hurry up hoyt!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Fury90flier said:


> This just in...
> 
> Hoyt is going to teach bowteach how to make a bow that doesn't blowup....also, this is what bowtech is planning on unveiling.
> 
> Hoyt is also getting with Easton to make a chart that works.


lmao at easton chart!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> Attention Hoyt.
> 
> You make the most expensive bows in the industry. This means that Hoyt shooters/customers have jobs and cant sit around hitting refresh all day. Quit the bs that is just aggravating everyone and post the damn catalog. Thanks.


Standing at work....getting absolutely nothing done.......


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

All I see is a bunch of people. Hope their bows are faster than their Facebook posts.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> Hope that guy isnt as long winded as a southern preacher or this could take 2 days


He is extremely long winded...


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmm... maybe they are doing a midnight release and are waiting for noon eastern time...

(That's midnight china time)


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

They are making Elite bows now LOL?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

ChuckA84 said:


> Who knew that Elite even had a R&D department when all of their current bows are no different than the Bowtechs of nearly 10 years ago...heck they cant even develop new names for their new bows. Oh but wait...they did find a way to add their emblem onto the string stop for 2015, now that is revolutionary!
> 
> LOL:darkbeer:


lmao!


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

The first one is up.....podium X


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

That is the revolution? Huh...


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1420473528_b874711f1f3456791756adc824293c30


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

really a target bow first.. show me the hunting rigs!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like a shoot thru katera lol


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Adjustable cable bar....hmmmmmm


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Does it come stock with that bow sling?


----------



## Om Nom Nom (Oct 12, 2014)

Wait which one is the big one ....a revolution or evolution ...confused marketing speak


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Adjustable cable rod and interchangeable grip. Mind blown....


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1421495218_e41f2da0d61f362f8859bd90b1444f3d


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> Adjustable cable rod and interchangeable grip. Mind blown....


Poof


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

New target bow is up. Podium x


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmm...looks like maybe they can make the grip modules extend in farther towards the string/cables so that people can use it to tweak their draw length or even shoot at a longer draw length


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Adjustable modular grip


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I hope that grip is on the new hunting rigs!!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Ivy --> 1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, they started it off right with the modular grip on a target bow!!! Better than what anyone else has for their grips!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Adjustable cable slide!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

flinginairos said:


> I hope that grip is on the new hunting rigs!!


I agree but sort of doubt it unfortunately...we'll see. Also hope they have adj. slide on hunting rigs.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

The grip GRIV has showed us the power of Sugru to make a custom grip, $20.00 or so for a kit. ArcTech makes an adjustable cable guard for $70.00 or so. 

Interesting but not revolutionary. My Pro Comp Elite had both the above I mentioned done to it and it did improve the bow.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> Hmm...looks like maybe they can make the grip modules extend in farther towards the string/cables so that people can use it to tweak their draw length or even shoot at a longer draw length


Nope just different angles.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Predator said:


> I agree but sort of doubt it unfortunately...we'll see. Also hope they have adj. slide on hunting rigs.


Man ...not a flex! Still good idea on adjustable...but im there with ya on a flex.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I've already wore out my refresh button


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

how much better of a bow do you need than one that shoots bullet holes and walk back tunes?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

spiral pro cam I like the sound of that


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> The grip GRIV has showed us the power of Sugru to make a custom grip, $20.00 or so for a kit. ArcTech makes an adjustable cable guard for $70.00 or so.
> 
> Interesting but not revolutionary. My Pro Comp Elite had both the above I mentioned done to it and it did improve the bow.


True but I do think it is a nice touch. Sadly, it is already more groundbreaking than what any other manufacture has offered new. LOL


----------



## florida life (Sep 28, 2014)

This is all stuff that has already been done...


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> True but I do think it is a nice touch. Sadly, it is already more groundbreaking than what any other manufacture has offered new. LOL


Look at the new Darton Vegas and Executive, what they did this year is groundbreaking. Great bows and shoot amazing.


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

come on get to the hunting bows


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

florida life said:


> This is all stuff that has already been done...


Done in aftermarket, but name me a manufacturer that really listened to their customers and applied those wishes directly to their flagship bows?? I'm all over this---great job so far, Hoyt!!


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

spiral pro looks nice!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

nismomike said:


>


Now this is long overdue! Kudos on that!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

322 fps on the podium series with spirals!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Look at the new Darton Vegas and Executive, what they did this year is groundbreaking. Great bows and shoot amazing.


I like their bows and I like their cams but I think all of the manufacturers idea of groundbreaking is not the same as mine. I look at everything that has been released so far as nice tweaks at best but definitely not groundbreaking. I don't think something groundbreaking will be released until they come up with new limb, string or cam technologies.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

So far they have done what people asked for and yet still people complain! LOL they have only released one bow there is more to come!


----------



## gigawatts_3 (Aug 20, 2007)

Could someone explain the benefit of an adjustable cable guard?


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I was right on the adjustable SpiralX cam


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I would like to see DFC comparisions between the Spiral Pro and the Spiral X cams....


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

bghunter7777 said:


> Get serious Get Hoyt!


Or get real serious, get excaliber


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Spirals no longer draw length specific. You can change modules


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Look at the new Darton Vegas and Executive, what they did this year is groundbreaking.


Agreed. That was something to brag about.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

gigawatts_3 said:


> Could someone explain the benefit of an adjustable cable guard?


The less side pressure you put on the cables the less cam lean you'll have....


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

tony21 said:


> Or get real serious, get excaliber


amen to that!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> So far they have done what people asked for and yet still people complain! LOL they have only released one bow there is more to come!


I am not complaining. I think the changes are great but I think bow companies overstate their advancements.

Also...I would love it if something truly groundbreaking is released.


----------



## EK34 (Jun 11, 2003)

Ok, where are they at?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

-bowfreak- said:


> I am not complaining. I think the changes are great but I think bow companies overstate their advancements.


Totally agree. "revolutionary" is most definitely an overused term. I like what I have seen so far, but definitely not revolutionary.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

the adjustable cam doesn't make sense other than easier on their end to manufacture and for dealers to stock. I'm done growing I know my draw length as with 95% of their customer base.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

flinginairos said:


> So far they have done what people asked for and yet still people complain! LOL they have only released one bow there is more to come!


True...but i think they might have over-hyped their release by using the word "revolutionary". When people think in terms of revolutionary they think of something thats a totally new idea or technology, not something that theyve been asking to have and suggesting for years. We will see though, there is more to come.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

trucker3573 said:


> You can adjust it as far in as possible to the arrows/fletching you are using. Getting those cables as close to center will reduce pressure and lateral knock travel. I really love my pro edge, but the better question i have is what is the real true benefit of a shoot through riser with no shoot through cables? I know people say stiffness but I don't see a difference other than they look cool and are expensive?


Spot on with the assessment and lateral nock travel


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

bghunter7777 said:


> the adjustable cam doesn't make sense other than easier on their end to manufacture and for dealers to stock. I'm done growing I know my draw length as with 95% of their customer base.


How about resale? Big help with that imo.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

nismomike said:


>


Boooooooooooooo. Not groundbreaking. Why didn't they just figure out what the optimum angle it's supposed to be set at and make the friggin' thing stationary to start with? PT Barnum was right.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

montigre said:


> done in aftermarket, but name me a manufacturer that really listened to their customers and applied those wishes directly to their flagship bows?? I'm all over this---great job so far, hoyt!!


pse


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Over hyped so far. But it's only one bow. Looks nice as well. I can't tell for sure, somebody else look and see but on the GTX cams on the podium x I could almost swear i see Mathews weight disks in them.. It could be a graphic on the cam or something but it looks mighty close to chill cams to me

Edit: I looked closer and I think it's a graphic. Never mind!


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> True...but i think they might have over-hyped their release by using the word "revolutionary". When people think in terms of revolutionary they think of something thats a totally new idea or technology, not something that theyve been asking to have and suggesting for years. We will see though, there is more to come.


Yeah I agree. I mean....what can be done to a bow that could really be called "revolutionary"? Still.....they got me clicking refresh a lot


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Boooooooooooooo. Not groundbreaking. Why didn't they just figure out what angle it's supposed to be set at and make the friggin' thing stationary to start with? PT Barnum was right.


Make the angel to fit what? Small, medium, or large shafts? Yea, that'd be great.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

It's only been 1 bow..settle down and wait for the rest of the release before saying overhyped and all that.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Spiral Pro and adjustable cable rod on a 34"-35" hunting bow......is it a possibility ?!?! :eek2:


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

bghunter7777 said:


> the adjustable cam doesn't make sense other than easier on their end to manufacture and for dealers to stock. I'm done growing I know my draw length as with 95% of their customer base.


As a tuner and a setter up"er I think it's a great idea as most companies are not always spot on with draw lengths ..long or short ...this allows us to dial it in especially if they left the different peg holes in the cam

You might know your draw length but you can't always get there with draw specific cams ..this gives us more options


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Boooooooooooooo. Not groundbreaking. Why didn't they just figure out what angle it's supposed to be set at and make the friggin' thing stationary to start with? PT Barnum was right.


Because depending on your arrow/fletching combo there is no correct angle...the thing that does suck is that it says there are only 4 different settings for it so you cant adjust it to have just the perfect amount of clearance


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

JHENS87 said:


> It's only been 1 bow..settle down and wait for the rest of the release before saying overhyped and all that.


:lol: forgetting AT people are so very hard to please with anything ? :lol:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

JHENS87 said:


> It's only been 1 bow..settle down and wait for the rest of the release before saying overhyped and all that.


They could release a 400 fps IBO 9" BH bow with accelerometers that automatically balances and rights itself perfectly level every shot with an MSRP of $99.99 and people will say overhyped or they are disappointed!....lol


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

JHENS87 said:


> It's only been 1 bow..settle down and wait for the rest of the release before saying overhyped and all that.


Maybe some of us want to keep calling them out so they will hurry the heck up and make us eat crow...this is taking forever!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

ajoh said:


> :lol: forgetting AT people are so very hard to please with anything ? :lol:


Maybe one day people will change. there's always a 0.00001% chance


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

enkriss said:


> They could release a 400 fps IBO 9" BH bow with accelerometers that automatically balances and rights itself perfectly level every shot with an MSRP of $99.99 and people will say overhyped or they are disappointed!....lol


Yeah not quite..


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

ex-wolverine said:


> As a tuner and a setter up"er I think it's a great idea as most companies are not always spot on with draw lengths ..long or short ...this allows us to dial it in especially if they left the different peg holes in the cam
> 
> You might know your draw length but you can't always get there with draw specific cams ..this gives us more options


easier frankinbows too? wooooohoooooooo :lol:


----------



## hoytguyWI (Jul 22, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> Because depending on your arrow/fletching combo there is no correct angle...the thing that does suck is that it says there are only 4 different settings for it so you cant adjust it to have just the perfect amount of clearance


I see a real easy fix pending on design. I am going to guess there are four splines that allow movement. Eliminate those and now you have infinite amount of movement.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

JHENS87 said:


> Maybe one day people will change. there's always a 0.00001% chance


highly doubtful :lol: ...........the day people change is the day i quit swearing like a trooper an become polite an dress in "new" clothes............it'll never happen :lol:


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

mikesmith66 said:


> Spiral Pro and adjustable cable rod on a 34"-35" hunting bow......is it a possibility ?!?! :eek2:


revamped Burner?? that would be sweet..


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok, we've seen the target bows - bring on something in camo!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

hoytguyWI said:


> I see a real easy fix pending on design. I am going to guess there are four splines that allow movement. Eliminate those and now you have infinite amount of movement.


Eliminate those and it'll be moving.


----------



## kubernetes (Sep 29, 2014)

I look forward to all the PCEXLs in the classifieds in the coming days.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

hoytguyWI said:


> I see a real easy fix pending on design. I am going to guess there are four splines that allow movement. Eliminate those and now you have you infinite amount of movement.


and add the possibility of it sliding once you set it. Don't know enough about it to say four is enough adjustment or not but do know locking teeth will ensure once you set it that it won't move. Sounds like sound engineering if you ask me.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

They need to speed this up! There has not been an update in 35 mins!!!!


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

I hope they come out with a 38" ATA and 7" Brace on the Pro Edge Elite's


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

enkriss said:


> They need to speed this up! There has not been an update in 35 mins!!!!


LOL impatient much!!! Me too. I have a meeting in 20 minutes that I don't want to attend.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

kubernetes said:


> I look forward to all the PCEXLs in the classifieds in the coming days.


THIS haha


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Uzurmnd247 said:


> I hope they come out with a 38" ATA and 7" Brace on the Pro Edge Elite's


Yes please^^^^


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I worked all night and still havent slept and this is taking wayyyy too long..someone quote me when they release something worthwhile so the tapatalk notification wakes me up lol


----------



## bowpoor (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

lol you really have a tapatalk alert to wake you up so when someone quotes you on AT?


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> Make the angel to fit what? Small, medium, or large shafts? Yea, that'd be great.


Huh? The only way to eliminate torque from a cable guard is to eliminate the cable guard itself. That's why shoot through systems were made. This would be a step backwards from that and even that advancement didn't revolutionize archery lol.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Boooooooooooooo. Not groundbreaking. Why didn't they just figure out what the optimum angle it's supposed to be set at and make the friggin' thing stationary to start with? PT Barnum was right.


optimum grip angle for you, me or my wife? Everyone is different...this makes customizing the grip very easy.



frog gigger said:


> Make the angel to fit what? Small, medium, or large shafts? Yea, that'd be great.


I believe the reference is to grip angle...less there was something I missed...didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night so I'm not all with it....lol



-bowfreak- said:


> I am not complaining. I think the changes are great but I think bow companies overstate their advancements.
> 
> Also...I would love it if something truly groundbreaking is released.


if you want ground breaking- quit reading reviews, looking at advertisements or acknowledging anything that is marketing related...wait a couple years and test yourself--finding all the marketing hype on your own. 

Your "groundbreaking" discovery will be ...not much has changed.


flinginairos said:


> Totally agree. "revolutionary" is most definitely an overused term. I like what I have seen so far, but definitely not revolutionary.


yet it got you to have an interest.



bghunter7777 said:


> the adjustable cam doesn't make sense other than easier on their end to manufacture and for dealers to stock. I'm done growing I know my draw length as with 95% of their customer base.


it does for most shooters. Since most shooters don't know their real dl, just what was told to them-- this is great for results based testing. Besides, only the educated can get a SpiralX cam to fit...go by the chart and it likely won't fit.




ChuckA84 said:


> Maybe some of us want to keep calling them out so they will hurry the heck up and make us eat crow...this is taking forever!


all part of the marketing plan...make you want...make you wait...make you separate yourself from the dollar.



centershot said:


> Ok, we've seen the target bows - bring on something in camo!


don't move and the game won't care what color you have.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Hmmmm. A warm shooting hand... I may be interested... 




azscorpion said:


> In order to try and top Hoyt, Mathews will immediately announce the release of a battery operated hand warming waffle iron inspired riser complete with a non stick Teflon coating in camo or black.
> View attachment 2061890
> View attachment 2061891


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

Tiggie "Banned" ??? RIP Tiggonnater .......



fountain said:


> anybody know what happend to tiggie??


----------



## billmohunter (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess that was everything, cant wait for next year


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Please a 6-3/4 brace spiral pro with 340+ Ibo...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Spirals with mods! Hope they are just as good as the originals.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Well guys here they are sorry for the wait.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

who ever has face ache please give hoyt a virtual kick in the plums it's 3am i wanna see the hunting rigs!!:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Podium X looks like a winner to me. I've got a lot of money to save, I bet the wait time on anodized podium X is probably months.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

bghunter7777 said:


> View attachment 2062021
> 
> 
> Well guys here they are sorry for the wait.


:tomato:


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody notice how the cable slide mounts very similar to the roller...interchangeable?...also by puttingit in farther will give a more angled guard


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

ajoh said:


> who ever has face ache please give hoyt a virtual kick in the plums it's 3am i wanna see the hunting rigs!!:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:



I think you guys forget China is 14 hours ahead.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Boooooooooooooo. Not groundbreaking. Why didn't they just figure out what the optimum angle it's supposed to be set at and make the friggin' thing stationary to start with? PT Barnum was right.


Because each person's "optimum angle" is going to be a little different based on how they have their bow tuned to them.


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

they will have at least 2 new hunting rigs me thinks ....




billmohunter said:


> I guess that was everything, cant wait for next year


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

bghunter7777 said:


> I think you guys forget China is 14 hours ahead.


huh? ............oh that was your failed attempt at being funny...........haha........haha.........haha...........err shut up...............


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Spirals with mods! Hope they are just as good as the originals.


When I asked about the DFC between the Spiral X and the Pro Spiral this was Hoyt's reply; "They lay right on top of each other. Designed to be the same. Some people will see more speed"

So, it sounds like 1) they may be interchangable and 2) they are not going to lose performance points by being adjustable.


----------



## Kinetic Fear (Aug 28, 2014)

Seems to me they're enjoying letting the hype build. Maybe if we all shut up they'll get on with it.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

mrbirdog said:


> Tiggie "Banned" ??? RIP Tiggonnater .......


found him 
http://forums.bowhunting.com/bowhunting-talk/66802-2015-hoyt-carbon-widowmaker-sneak-peak.html


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> pse


True that, and PSE did a really good job also!!


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

montigre said:


> When I asked about the DFC between the Spiral X and the Pro Spiral this was Hoyt's reply; "They lay right on top of each other. Designed to be the same. Some people will see more speed"
> 
> So, it sounds like 1) they may be interchangable and 2) they are not going to lose performance points by being adjustable.


thanks for the information, that's good to know (for me anyway, you answered a question i had on them)


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

montigre said:


> Because each person's "optimum angle" is going to be a little different based on how they have their bow tuned to them.


Who cares dont you have someone else to belittle in your forum


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

montigre said:


> When I asked about the DFC between the Spiral X and the Pro Spiral this was Hoyt's reply; "They lay right on top of each other. Designed to be the same. Some people will see more speed"
> 
> So, it sounds like 1) they may be interchangable and 2) they are not going to lose performance points by being adjustable.


O.K. BUT that statement doesn't make sense. "They lay right on top of each other. Designed to be the same. Some people will see more speed"

If they are the same where does the extra speed come from? LOL! I am not killing the messenger just commenting on what Hoyt said.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

montigre said:


> When I asked about the DFC between the Spiral X and the Pro Spiral this was Hoyt's reply; "They lay right on top of each other. Designed to be the same. Some people will see more speed"
> 
> So, it sounds like 1) they may be interchangable and 2) they are not going to lose performance points by being adjustable.


Wonder how they did the draw stops ? Like the GTX ? Or the RKT, Z5 cams ?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

here comes the camo


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Huh? The only way to eliminate torque from a cable guard is to eliminate the cable guard itself. That's why shoot through systems were made. This would be a step backwards from that and even that advancement didn't revolutionize archery lol.


You suggested that the angle be pre set on the cable guard. How is allowing it to reduce torque a step backwards? And, as mentioned, what good is a pre set angle if I decide to shoot fat shafts and large vanes?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

montigre said:


> True that, and PSE did a really good job also!!


Glad to see you agree.:wink:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

montigre said:


> When I asked about the DFC between the Spiral X and the Pro Spiral this was Hoyt's reply; "They lay right on top of each other. Designed to be the same. Some people will see more speed"
> 
> So, it sounds like 1) they may be interchangable and 2) they are not going to lose performance points by being adjustable.


Thanks for the info. Seems they should be great!


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> O.K. BUT that statement doesn't make sense. "They lay right on top of each other. Designed to be the same. Some people will see more speed"
> 
> If they are the same where does the extra speed come from? LOL! I am not killing the messenger just commenting on what Hoyt said.


The speed is there, with the spirals guys were getting close to 350fps IBO out of their Alpha Burners 5 years ago. Add beyond parallel limbs with more stored energy, less vibration and a little shorter ATA then the burner you easily have a 350+IBO bow. Put all of that + a flex guard on a nice carbon riser and make it have adjustable mods and you have a pretty awesome bow.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Thanks for the info. Seems they should be great!


I like the sound of that aswell


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bghunter7777 said:


> I think you guys forget China is 14 hours ahead.


Hahaha true story! This is pretty dumb. A lot of fluff spreading their entire catalog out throughout the day. I hope the tigg comes through and gets their catalog on the Internet because this is just silly


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> O.K. BUT that statement doesn't make sense. "They lay right on top of each other. Designed to be the same. Some people will see more speed"
> 
> If they are the same where does the extra speed come from? LOL! I am not killing the messenger just commenting on what Hoyt said.


Possibly a lighter cam, therefore more efficient and a hair faster....literally a hair


----------



## Phil Rathmell (Jul 30, 2014)

I think more companies should do like Bowtech did last year and do a live stream video broadcast of the new product launch. It was very well done and it only took up 1 hour online instead of having to check social media every hour to see if they released them yet!


----------



## Josh eiler (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm ready to see the hunting bows.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

MAXXIS31 said:


> The speed is there, with the spirals guys were getting close to 350fps IBO out of their Alpha Burners 5 years ago. Add beyond parallel limbs with more stored energy, less vibration and a little shorter ATA then the burner you easily have a 350+IBO bow. Put all of that + a flex guard on a nice carbon riser and make it have adjustable mods and you have a pretty awesome bow.


My point was that if 2 cams have identical DFCs....won't they produce the same speed on a given bow?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> My point was that if 2 cams have identical DFCs....won't they produce the same speed on a given bow?


Not if ones heavier than the other


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like he jumped forums and in the process has lost a few FPS...lol !



evox said:


> found him
> http://forums.bowhunting.com/bowhunting-talk/66802-2015-hoyt-carbon-widowmaker-sneak-peak.html


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

New limb styles and angles could also be lighter and more efficient...322 on a 7-1/2 brace 40" bow isnt bad...shorten it uo and shrink the brace and itll make some speed


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

bambikiller said:


> Not if ones heavier than the other


True.



apamambax said:


> New limb styles and angles could also be lighter and more efficient...322 on a 7-1/2 brace 40" bow isnt bad...shorten it uo and shrink the brace and itll make some speed



That is why I said on a given bow.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I see the new spiral has mods so I assume it weighs more .. Ready for the hunting bows now


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

evox said:


> here comes the camo


If its a camo carbon bow then they better hurry up before the camo finish falls off


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

ChuckA84 said:


> If its a camo carbon bow then they better hurry up before the camo finish falls off


lol I wouldn't be caught dead buying a carbon bow to begin with


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> If its a camo carbon bow then they better hurry up before the camo finish falls off


Get it right man. It's called Hoyt's patent pending ghost camo. It's there, you hunt with it, then it's gone. Then all the Hoyt fanboys act like you're crazy when you tell them your camo vanished on your HOYT


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Pretty good target line up


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> Who cares dont you have someone else to belittle in your forum


So now you feel directly answering someone's question is belittling?? Grow up!! Glad there is an ignore button!!


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

just updated something on their facebook


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Said they were changing there aluminum riser design


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

MAXXIS31 said:


> The speed is there, with the spirals guys were getting close to 350fps IBO out of their Alpha Burners 5 years ago. Add beyond parallel limbs with more stored energy, less vibration and a little shorter ATA then the burner you easily have a 350+IBO bow. Put all of that + a flex guard on a nice carbon riser and make it have adjustable mods and you have a pretty awesome bow.


You do all of that and you have a wait and buy it next year when they correct all the flaws the beta testers, I mean consumers find in them.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

batsonbe said:


> Said they were changing there aluminum riser design


a/c/c riser? lol


----------



## pcaz (Feb 17, 2012)

Their going to make this last all day, and torment all of us!!


----------



## dberg76 (Sep 25, 2009)

evox said:


> a/c/c riser? lol


Geo Grid Lock Riser!


----------



## BuckKilla (Jun 11, 2003)

Looks like 7's? 7" brace height maybe


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

pcaz said:


> Their going to make this last all day, and torment all of us!!


I am guessing until 5pm their time. Which sucks


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

as long as it aint a pointless waffle riser lol


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Z7??? A hoyt with waffles???


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

offset riser design


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> Possibly a lighter cam, therefore more efficient and a hair faster....literally a hair


That's it. Hoyt just expanded on their earlier answer; "That extra speed in the ATA rating came from weight reduction/distribution. We consider it a bonus on top of a system that is now more user-friendly."


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just saw a chunk of the riser, it actually DOES look interesting.


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

Off set riser design?? so im not a get bow tuner, can someone tell me what the point of this would be? it appears the limbs will be offset is this suppose to reduce cam lean and torque?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Marked


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

That offset is HUGE!!! Every manufacture has utilized the same idea for the transition....WOW!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

nontypical225 said:


> Off set riser design?? so im not a get bow tuner, can someone tell me what the point of this would be? it appears the limbs will be offset is this suppose to reduce cam lean and torque?


My guess is like the elite cage. Make the riser stiffer and that part takes up some of the vibration? Idk, just throwing a thought out there


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Boy, that looks weak!


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Im anxious to see it now. So far congrats to hoyt for awesome improvements to their target line! this will be another great year for hoyt IMO


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

montigre said:


> So now you feel directly answering someone's question is belittling?? Grow up!! Glad there is an ignore button!!


No every time someone asks a question on your forum, you tell them this isnt the place, and act as if your better than them, truth is most of them could out shoot you


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

hopefully we will get to see the whole bow soon


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

And up next: offset non centered limb bolts!

Oh wait thats not new.


----------



## Kiwi Bowhunter (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like they have a shoot through riser on their new hunting bow...oh just seen its below the grip


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks heavy


----------



## Gnhuntn11 (Jun 20, 2013)

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> No every time someone asks a question on your forum, you tell them this isnt the place, and act as if your better than them, truth is most of them could out shoot you


Kids, Kids.....Santa is watching!!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Kiwi Bowhunter said:


> Looks like they have a shoot through riser on their new hunting bow...oh just seen its below the grip


only a cage on the bottom, not where the arrow is.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> And up next: offset non centered limb bolts!
> 
> Oh wait thats not new.


wait....why have you been staying up for hoyts release?........almost all of your comments in this thread are bashing hoyt...


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

ClintRhodes said:


> Looks heavy


My biggest concern!!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Gnhuntn11 said:


> Kids, Kids.....Santa is watching!!


:zip::wink:


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

sneak1413 said:


> only a cage on the bottom, not where the arrow is.


So just took a page out of elites book riser cage .. Innovative lol


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well...that's...interesting.....


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Gnhuntn11 said:


> Kids, Kids.....Santa is watching!!


I am Santa lol


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Still look heavy? LOL


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

So elite was dumb to to this above the Shelf. But hoyt does it below the grip and its mind blowing. Sweet


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

love the new look and camo color


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

bambikiller said:


> So just took a page out of elites book riser cage .. Innovative lol


negative...its added from hoyts target lineup risers. Elite didn't come up with this..


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

mossycreek said:


> wait....why have you been staying up for hoyts release?........almost all of your comments in this thread are bashing hoyt...


I'm just having some fun...I like hoyt bows. A little constructive criticism can never hurt lol


----------



## Gnhuntn11 (Jun 20, 2013)

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> I am Santa lol


Oh sorry......I a PM'ing you my list!!!


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

bigGP said:


> Still look heavy? LOL


Didnt they do that bow back in early 2000?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Perry Outdoors said:


> View attachment 2062054


Got me!!! Notice the CABLE SLIDE! Hmmmmmmm


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> So just took a page out of elites book riser cage .. Innovative lol


No, elite has a cage at the top of the riser, thats good, but they do not have an offset stabilizer hole with a cage to help stiffen the bottom of the riser. Now we have not seen a full picture so there may be a cage on top, but by their post it does not sound like it.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

mossycreek said:


> negative...its added from hoyts target lineup risers. Elite didn't come up with this..


Lol ok .


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

nhns4 said:


> So elite was dumb to to this above the Shelf. But hoyt does it below the grip and its mind blowing. Sweet


I think it's about the same spot at the elite cage, above the shelf


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Need to know the Specs!!!


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

oh crap roller :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Gnhuntn11 said:


> Oh sorry......I a PM'ing you my list!!!


Wont do any good, Santa spent all his money on a new bow and a side by side lol


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

ajoh said:


> oh crap roller :frusty::frusty::frusty:


Looks like a sliding roller


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

What's with the roller guard? I mean there's metal behind the rollers.



Perry Outdoors said:


> View attachment 2062054


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Gnhuntn11 said:


> Oh sorry......I a PM'ing you my list!!!


The bow itself or the name? LOL


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bigGP said:


> Got me!!! Notice the CABLE SLIDE! Hmmmmmmm


That's not a cable slide..


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

the nitrum looks sick, it does look almost like it has a sliding rollerguard though?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ajoh said:


> oh crap roller :frusty::frusty::frusty:


Sort of a roller....but NOT.....unlike ANYTHING you have ever seen!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

looks like a spring loaded sliding roller guide........maybe


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

goodoleboy11 said:


> That's not a cable slide..


Its not just a roller either! hehehe


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

The bow in the pic does look good. We need some specs and little more info on the bow. Looks promising. Might be my first hoyt ever. Coming from a mathews guy.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

Rod Savini said:


> Looks like a sliding roller


looks fixed to me kinda like APA roller


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

The nitrum looks ugly imo


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

What is up with that roller....does it slide back as you draw?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Rod Savini said:


> The nitrum looks ugly imo


Then I guess it will look good in your hands! Lol


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Flip Flop said:


> What is up with that roller....does it slide back as you draw?


I hope not would just increase noise and something to get fouled up.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks to me like itll slide...a roller slide hows that for ya


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks sweet from the pic. Like that color on the riser.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> So elite was dumb to to this above the Shelf. But hoyt does it below the grip and its mind blowing. Sweet


That has nothing to do with it....It's WHY it was done and the location on riser.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rod Savini said:


> The nitrum looks ugly imo


I don't like it either. I think it looks cheap/lame. That roller interests me, what REALLY has my attention is that offset riser. It looks bad ass. I just wish they would show that whole bow already


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

dhom said:


> Then I guess it will look good in your hands! Lol


Look at the tough guy talking lol


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

bigGP said:


> Sort of a roller....but NOT.....unlike ANYTHING you have ever seen!


looks like something else to go wrong to me give me cable rod an slide anyday..................


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

Looks to be on a wide flat bar, prob for stability and may move with the added pressure as drawn...maybe even a little extra help.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

bambikiller said:


> So just took a page out of elites book riser cage .. Innovative lol


Hoyt has had a cage on their bows forever on the shoot throughs, they just added it to their hunting bows.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

bigGP said:


> That has nothing to do with it....It's WHY it was done and the location on riser.


Yeah its called marketing.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Really like the finish and looks of it, now i need specs!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Rod Savini said:


> The nitrum looks ugly imo


I don't care what they look like. I want specs lol


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Says 30" on the limb.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> Yeah its called marketing.


Sorry man but not hardly.... It has to do with stiffness, loading and vibration absorption.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

nhns4 said:


> I don't care what they look like. I want specs lol


Between 28-38" ata, between 5-8" brace. Between 300-400 IBO fps, and a grand


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Rod Savini said:


> Between 30-38" ata, between 5-8" brace. Between 300-400 IBO fps, and a grand


Fixed


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

bigGP said:


> Sorry man but not hardly.... It has to do with stiffness, loading and vibration absorption.


But when elite did it they said similar and bunch of dorks said it was all fake and dumb.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

nhns4 said:


> Yeah its called marketing.


anytime the riser is offset from the centerline of the force from the limbs, it creates bending/buckling. If you reinforce the areas that are being offset you stiffen the riser(beam) therefore reducing vibration. Both elite and hoyt have great ideas but hoyt has the offset stabilizer hole which creates the 'need' to stiffen the riser at that location. They already stiffen the sight window area by the truss system, now they stiffen it where the offset stabilizer is. Does it make a huge difference? Probably not, most modern high end bows are very dead in the hand and consistent the way it is. But this change is a benefit, even if most people can't tell much difference, there is still a difference.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

nhns4 said:


> But when elite did it they said similar and bunch of dorks said it was all fake and dumb.


And how did that make you feel?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

This design for the transition is what will kill noise and vibration compared to previous aluminum riser bows... Every riser has a transition for the window and such but never designed like this! Patents are not just a 1-2-3 process on bows.... Nobody has ever done it like this...I cant wait to shoot one....IF they make it in my DL of course! Hahahaha


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

dhom said:


> And how did that make you feel?


Didn't bother me. Its cute Hoyt trying yo be like elite. Same with Mathews. 
But I'll probably buy Hoyt this year.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

nhns4 said:


> Didn't bother me. Its cute Hoyt trying yo be like elite. Same with Mathews.
> But I'll probably buy Hoyt this year.


You'll have to surrender your bolt cutters and spot light then........:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

This is worse than an iPhone launch.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

nhns4 said:


> Didn't bother me. Its cute Hoyt trying yo be like elite. Same with Mathews.
> But I'll probably buy Hoyt this year.


So many designs are copied from company to company with small tweaks to call it their own.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Rod Savini said:


> You'll have to surrender your bolt cutters and spot light then........:


Nah. Flashlight will fit in hoyts new flashlight holder. May just need to mount it different. Bolt cutters are on me 24-7 lol


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> But when elite did it they said similar and bunch of dorks said it was all fake and dumb.


I dont know about that...I am not surprised! LOL I do know that the location and design is critical! Just putting a bulbous bridged hole in the riser wherever doesnt get it. I have never shot the Elite so i am not taking anything from them whatsoever. I AM saying that the simulations i have seen show me that where Hoyt put their "Hole" combined with the off set transition is going to change the game.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

dhom said:


> So many designs are copied from company to company with small tweaks to call it their own.


So where is the revolutionized the industry stuff?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> But when elite did it they said similar and bunch of dorks said it was all fake and dumb.


I dont know about that...I am not surprised! LOL I do know that the location and design is critical! Just putting a bulbous bridged hole in the riser wherever doesnt get it. I have never shot the Elite so i am not taking anything from them whatsoever. I AM saying that the simulations i have seen show me that where Hoyt put their "Hole" combined with the off set transition is going to change the game.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

enkriss said:


> This is worse than an iPhone launch.


Anybody staying over night at their dealer???? Hahahahahaha #wellplayed


----------



## INDBowhunter (Aug 22, 2005)

Is that a reverse flex roller, ie flexes from the string side and not the riser side?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> So where is the revolutionized the industry stuff?


The offset riser at the transition is going to change how every one makes aluminum risers! Wait till you see how the cable rod/slide/roller system works! #BOOM..... oh...and for you speed freaks....#Prepareforbattle


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

INDBowhunter said:


> Is that a reverse flex roller, ie flexes from the string side and not the riser side?


Hmmmmmmm Somebody is using their noodle....


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

bigGP said:


> Anybody staying over night at their dealer???? Hahahahahaha #wellplayed


I'v been out here for 3 days now!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

INDBowhunter said:


> Is that a reverse flex roller, ie flexes from the string side and not the riser side?


That would be my guess


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigGP said:


> I dont know about that...I am not surprised! LOL I do know that the location and design is critical! Just putting a bulbous bridged hole in the riser wherever doesnt get it. I have never shot the Elite so i am not taking anything from them whatsoever. I AM saying that the simulations i have seen show me that where Hoyt put their "Hole" combined with the off set transition is going to change the game.


Not sure how its going to "change the game"...just about every modern compound is very quiet and vibration free as it is, so its an attempt at a fix for something that isnt exactly broke. That being said i think the bow looks awesome.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Hahahahahaha Need any food or you good?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

bigGP said:


> The offset riser at the transition is going to change how every one makes aluminum risers! Wait till you see how the cable rod/slide/roller system works! #BOOM..... oh...and for you speed freaks....#Prepareforbattle


Cute hash tags.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

nhns4 said:


> So where is the revolutionized the industry stuff?


Did you miss their new target bow and aluminum riser designs??? Target bow comes with adjustable cable slide, Modular grip, and adjustable Spiral cams. All amazing additions. The hunting riser is second to none in design. They have used the lower "hole" in target risers since 2004, but never on a hunting bow.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

bigGP said:


> Anybody staying over night at their dealer???? Hahahahahaha #wellplayed





nhns4 said:


> Cute hash tags.


Stole that from Elite too. Lol


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Is the guy in the pic wearing Sitka gear? Must have had to mortgage the house to go on that hunting trip. The new bow looks pretty good....might make the venture back to Hoyt in the near future.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mestang99 said:


> Did you miss their new target bow and aluminum riser designs??? Target bow comes with adjustable cable slide, Modular grip, and adjustable Spiral cams. All amazing additions. The hunting riser is second to none in design. They have used the lower "hole" in target risers since 2004, but never on a hunting bow.


Not interested in target. But they look nice. Be better if they utilized the shoot through riser with matching cables.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Onza said:


> Is the guy in the pic wearing Sitka gear? Must have had to mortgage the house to go on that hunting trip. The new bow looks pretty good....might make the venture back to Hoyt in the near future.


That's not sitka in the nitrum pic


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ChuckA84 said:


> Not sure how its going to "change the game"...just about every modern compound is very quiet and vibration free as it is, so its an attempt at a fix for something that isnt exactly broke. That being said i think the bow looks awesome.


The same way the incremental cam changes do... Most cam advancements at this point have to do with efficiency that result in more speed, smoother DFC etc. This offset design will allow them to not only decrease vibration at the source, but also increase speed. This riser will make it possible to move past some of the previous hurdles and make #Gains in other areas.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

the new hunting looks awesome, i wanna shoot one extremely bad


----------



## kevin wilkey (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's the deal. The upper transition of the riser is brand new. Patent is pending. Nobody has ever offset the front and rear planes. By offsetting the planes, it broadens the stance and makes that upper section super stiff. This does more than most can truly appreciate. 

The lower section is similar to what we've been doing on our target bows for over a decade. 

The ZT roller guard is also brand new, all cable guards up until now have added a lateral torque to the riser. The ZT is mounted so the pivot point is opposite of regular cable guards. When the arm flexes, the torque is directed in the opposite direction. By redirecting that torque, it gets neutralized. Bottom line, every complaint I've had with roller guards is gone!


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

Revolutionizing compound bows by solving an inherent problem of cable torque issues that have existed since the invention of the compound bow. Unlike all other cable guard systems that create additional torque in the bow, our revolutionary, Patent-Pending Zero Torque (ZT) Cable Guard System has a flexible arm that is opposite-mounted to direct the cable induced torque in the opposite direction, eliminating the side load torque that cables apply to the riser as the bow is drawn. Of course, we torture tested it just like we do every component on a Hoyt. Easier tuning, increased accuracy and a quieter shot through the neutralization of horizontal cable load


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

a few cosmetic changes from year to year next year they will bring back the bow from 3 years ago and we will all aplaud.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigGP said:


> The same way the incremental cam changes do... Most cam advancements at this point have to do with efficiency that result in more speed, smoother DFC etc. This offset design will allow them to not only decrease vibration at the source, but also increase speed. This riser will make it possible to move past some of the previous hurdles and make #Gains in other areas.


Sweet, thanks for the explanation


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

From Hoyt-

Revolutionizing compound bows by solving an inherent problem of cable torque issues that have existed since the invention of the compound bow. Unlike all other cable guard systems that create additional torque in the bow, our revolutionary, Patent-Pending Zero Torque (ZT) Cable Guard System has a flexible arm that is opposite-mounted to direct the cable induced torque in the opposite direction, eliminating the side load torque that cables apply to the riser as the bow is drawn. Of course, we torture tested it just like we do every component on a Hoyt. Easier tuning, increased accuracy and a quieter shot through the neutralization of horizontal cable load.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1421705595_c0dbcf40e43ba1e874e9d41ffed1a666


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Rod Savini said:


> You'll have to surrender your bolt cutters and spot light then........:


OK....I just spit my Diet Pepsi out. :chortle:


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

kevin wilkey said:


> Here's the deal. The upper transition of the riser is brand new. Patent is pending. Nobody has ever offset the front and rear planes. By offsetting the planes, it broadens the stance and makes that upper section super stiff. This does more than most can truly appreciate.
> 
> The lower section is similar to what we've been doing on our target bows for over a decade.
> 
> The ZT roller guard is also brand new, all cable guards up until now have added a lateral torque to the riser. The ZT is mounted so the pivot point is opposite of regular cable guards. When the arm flexes, the torque is directed in the opposite direction. By redirecting that torque, it gets neutralized. Bottom line, every complaint I've had with roller guards is gone!



Sweet!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

bghunter7777 said:


> a few cosmetic changes from year to year next year they will bring back the bow from 3 years ago and we will all aplaud.


do you have anything positive to say ever? seems like all yours posts ive read the past couple months have been trollish and negative...get a life


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

kevin wilkey said:


> Here's the deal. The upper transition of the riser is brand new. Patent is pending. Nobody has ever offset the front and rear planes. By offsetting the planes, it broadens the stance and makes that upper section super stiff. This does more than most can truly appreciate.
> 
> The lower section is similar to what we've been doing on our target bows for over a decade.
> 
> The ZT roller guard is also brand new, all cable guards up until now have added a lateral torque to the riser. The ZT is mounted so the pivot point is opposite of regular cable guards. When the arm flexes, the torque is directed in the opposite direction. By redirecting that torque, it gets neutralized. Bottom line, every complaint I've had with roller guards is gone!


Thanks for coming on here Kevin to explain. Great looking stuff for sure.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

No problem bro!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

bigGP said:


> From Hoyt-
> 
> Revolutionizing compound bows by solving an inherent problem of cable torque issues that have existed since the invention of the compound bow. Unlike all other cable guard systems that create additional torque in the bow, our revolutionary, Patent-Pending Zero Torque (ZT) Cable Guard System has a flexible arm that is opposite-mounted to direct the cable induced torque in the opposite direction, eliminating the side load torque that cables apply to the riser as the bow is drawn. Of course, we torture tested it just like we do every component on a Hoyt. Easier tuning, increased accuracy and a quieter shot through the neutralization of horizontal cable load.


So this guard flexes out instead of in?


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Need to find out if that cable guard can be retrofitted to a Matrix...


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Perry Outdoors said:


> Revolutionizing compound bows by solving an inherent problem of cable torque issues that have existed since the invention of the compound bow. Unlike all other cable guard systems that create additional torque in the bow, our revolutionary, Patent-Pending Zero Torque (ZT) Cable Guard System has a flexible arm that is opposite-mounted to direct the cable induced torque in the opposite direction, eliminating the side load torque that cables apply to the riser as the bow is drawn. Of course, we torture tested it just like we do every component on a Hoyt. Easier tuning, increased accuracy and a quieter shot through the neutralization of horizontal cable load
> 
> View attachment 2062075


 I did that in 2008 and showed it here on AT.. I'm 5 years ahead of Hoyt and 1 year ahead of BowTech. Nothing new just something accepted but that is good, it will make a more tunable hunting bow.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

-bowfreak- said:


> OK....I just spit my Diet Pepsi out. :chortle:











Wonder if Hoyts will work similar.


----------



## josepht (Oct 15, 2009)

Theres a picture of the Nitrum bow over in the Hoyt forum


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

nhns4 said:


> Wonder if Hoyts will work similar.


My bet is you can make it work! :wink:


----------



## josepht (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh man the link was removed


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Rod Savini said:


> So this guard flexes out instead of in?


Basically yes.... It delivers the torque in such a way to neutralize it! No more rotational deflection causing tuning issues and excessive hand torque.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

walks with a gi said:


> I did that in 2008 and showed it here on AT.. I'm 5 years ahead of Hoyt and 1 year ahead of BowTech. Nothing new just something accepted but that is good, it will make a more tunable hunting bow.


This flexes from the other direction. I'm sure bot your setup and i know bowtech's setup is fixed on the riser side, the new hoyt is fixed on the string side. This puts the torque in the opposite direction so instead of your cables pulling your bow in the typical direction, it is actually putting torque on the bow in the opposite direction there fore helping to counter act the torque from the cables.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

How does this revolutionize archery? Hey! How exactly is a rainbow made? How exactly does a sun set? How exactly does a posi-trac rear-end on a Plymouth work? It just does!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks nice. Looks like an enhanced PCE. Basically like how I have mine now. Adjustable cable rod, custom grip. I would like to know if the airshox fit better though.


ex-wolverine said:


> Pretty good target line up


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

RCR_III said:


> Looks nice. Looks like an enhanced PCE. Basically like how I have mine now. Adjustable cable rod, custom grip. I would like to know if the airshox fit better though.


Enhanced PSE? Couldn't be farther from the truth. This cable slide system is nothing like the PSE or BT flex guards.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> How does this revolutionize archery? Hey! How exactly is a rainbow made? How exactly does a sun set? How exactly does a posi-trac rear-end on a Plymouth work? It just does!


Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Whats the price tag 2 grand?


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

PCE = Pro Comp Elite


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

The Zero Torque cable gaurd looks like a modified BowTurbow cable roller.


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> How does this revolutionize archery? Hey! How exactly is a rainbow made? How exactly does a sun set? How exactly does a posi-trac rear-end on a Plymouth work? It just does!


Joe Dirt FTW! I heard there is gonna be a Joe Dirt 2 haha.


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> How does this revolutionize archery? Hey! How exactly is a rainbow made? How exactly does a sun set? How exactly does a posi-trac rear-end on a Plymouth work? It just does!


Bwahahaha!


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...=533bc5cb5c6742e65033378900f7edac&oe=54C64E72

Nitrum Turbo...350fps!


----------



## yanta61 (Oct 30, 2012)

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...0_10152318227917735_5524921988882429835_o.jpg


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

UH OHH!

A 350 IBO bow?

Nitrum Turbo.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> How does this revolutionize archery? Hey! How exactly is a rainbow made? How exactly does a sun set? How exactly does a posi-trac rear-end on a Plymouth work? It just does!


 We aint talking about posi-trac! we'd talking about old technology, flexin, slidin cable guards....


----------



## kevin wilkey (Oct 22, 2004)

sneak1413 said:


> This flexes from the other direction. I'm sure bot your setup and i know bowtech's setup is fixed on the riser side, the new hoyt is fixed on the string side. This puts the torque in the opposite direction so instead of your cables pulling your bow in the typical direction, it is actually putting torque on the bow in the opposite direction there fore helping to counter act the torque from the cables.


You get it, good job!


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

ksubigbuck said:


> Joe Dirt FTW! I heard there is gonna be a Joe Dirt 2 haha.


Man I hope so, that movie deserves a sequel. It revolutionized the entertainment industry. :thumbs_up


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

Nitrum offered in 30, 34 and Turbo. Turbo is 350 IBO.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

LEGIT 350 FPS bow without being 3/4 " over on DL and 3 lbs heavy!!!! DAMN!!!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

I really wanna draw that new turbo cam. 6" BH and 350? If that's smooth, uh oh.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

The nitrum is that offset riser! It looks nothing like that in the first picture. Now I'm interested


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

That doo doo brown is cool


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn it. I'm going to have to order a turbo in that harvest brown


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> That doo doo brown is cool


ALLLLLLLLL about the #DOODOOBROWN


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Is the Turbo Cam different from the Nitrium 30 and 34?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Big jump in speed from the 30 and 34 to the Turbo. Cams clearly look diff - wonder how bad the draw cycle is on the Turbo? Also, their move to lighter weight bows over the past few years reversed itself as these things are a little on the heavy side. Everything else looks really good - want to learn more about the offset riser and how the roller guard works.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Really wish the nitrum turbo was a little longer Ata. Maybe next year


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

That's a different cam on the turbo?

20 fps faster and 3/4" Less bh?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

mikesmith66 said:


> Is the Turbo Cam different from the Nitrium 30 and 34?


Has to be - look at the pic - plus they wouldn't get that kind of bump in speed by just cutting 3/4" of BH.


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Yaup. Going to need the Turbo in the #DOODOOBROWN, 70#, 29". 

Excited to get my hands on one. Really tired of my Vector 32 trying to yank the string from me.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmm...i am definitely liking the turbo. So far it will be nitrum turbo vs decree...wonder what the price will be


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Predator said:


> Has to be - look at the pic - plus they wouldn't get that kind of bump in speed by just cutting 3/4" of BH.


I'm at work..didn't get a chance to enlarge the pic. Thanks for the heads up .


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Not digging the new look, but who knows. It might grow on me.


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

ChuckA84 said:


> Hmm...i am definitely liking the turbo. So far it will be nitrum turbo vs decree...wonder what the price will be


My guess about 1500.00


----------



## GCrain (Oct 24, 2005)

2015 Nitrum 30, 34 and Turbo. That's a true 350 fps for the Turbo (more info on the Turbo cam to come). ATA speed ratings. No fluff. Real Speed, Real Numbers.


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

rhust said:


> Not digging the new look, but who knows. It might grow on me.


Yeah I'm not a big fan of the new look either but I still want to see how they shoot.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> My guess about 1500.00


I hope so.I love all winning and crying


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

looks like we mite have to change the cams for different dl?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Turbo has new turbo cam 1/2 it says


Id like the turbo cams on pro edge elite.....35" ATA witb turbo cams...I can see it now


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

kevin wilkey said:


> Here's the deal. The upper transition of the riser is brand new. Patent is pending. Nobody has ever offset the front and rear planes. By offsetting the planes, it broadens the stance and makes that upper section super stiff. This does more than most can truly appreciate.
> 
> The lower section is similar to what we've been doing on our target bows for over a decade.
> 
> The ZT roller guard is also brand new, all cable guards up until now have added a lateral torque to the riser. The ZT is mounted so the pivot point is opposite of regular cable guards. When the arm flexes, the torque is directed in the opposite direction. By redirecting that torque, it gets neutralized. Bottom line, every complaint I've had with roller guards is gone!


Thanks Kevin and the folks at Hoyt for addressing this ....

Pretty cool


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> My guess about 1500.00


ouch...if thats so then decree it is...i'm not going to sell a kidney on top of dealing with the wrath of my wife for a new bow


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> No every time someone asks a question on your forum, you tell them this isnt the place, and act as if your better than them, truth is most of them could out shoot you


 So true!!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

It will probably be $25-50 more. My guess, $1000 turbo, $950 34, $900 30. Depending on your shop.


----------



## DumpBear (Oct 1, 2012)

ughhh I need a 350 Turbo but my poor draw length is 31.5"


----------



## kubernetes (Sep 29, 2014)

Okay, so if this ZT cable guard is so revolutionary, why is it not on the target bows?


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonder if you can change the cable guard to the target model one.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

kubernetes said:


> Okay, so if this ZT cable guard is so revolutionary, why is it not on the target bows?


Ummm...shoot thru riser with longer ATA doesn't create the lateral torque as the shorter bows do.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

DumpBear said:


> ughhh I need a 350 Turbo but my poor draw length is 31.5"


On the bright side with those gorilla arms you can shoot any 330 IBO bow faster than the rest of us with puny human arms can shoot with the turbo


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not impressed.

Every single year there's some new fangled cable containment system that revolutionizes the industry. Every. Single. Year.

The riser offset might be beneficial. We'll have to see.

I'm glad to see an anodized finish option. We all know their camo finish sucks, particularly for a high dollar bow. Nothing new, other manufacturers have been doing this for quite a few years.

350 IBO is not ground breaking in this day in age. It's almost REQUIRED at this point for Hoyt to keep up.

I'm absolutely sick and tired of the shrinking ATA. Don't sell me that "works better in a treestand" BS either. The best bows I've ever shot, even with my short DL, are 33+ ATA. Give me a mid-range price point Charger replacement with a 33+ ATA that shoots 330 IBO and we can talk Hoyt. Other manufacturers have it, why don't you?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

kubernetes said:


> Okay, so if this ZT cable guard is so revolutionary, why is it not on the target bows?


It might be at some point...However, given that the target bows are so much longer i am curious if it would offer the adjustability we would need? I tried the arc tec the last 2 years but at 32" DL and a bow that is 45" long over all....I liked less angle on the guard then Jesse Broadwater did. Personal preference...maybe? Long draw length issue or longer bow issue...maybe? I am sure Hoyt will put one together and see.... Might kick butt! we shall see....


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

For the record, I liked the Faktor 34. I came real close to pulling the trigger on one. Outstanding bow IMO. But the speed and poor finish quality as opposed to the price tag for it, I couldn't do it.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

JPR79 said:


> 350 IBO is not ground breaking in this day in age. It's almost REQUIRED at this point for Hoyt to keep up.


Keep up with what?


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

Perry Outdoors said:


> Yeah I'm not a big fan of the new look either but I still want to see how they shoot.


Looks like a thinner Vector riser.
I have a Vector. I like the Vector Riser. I like this. Will I get one? No.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

What I want to know is can the Turbo cam be put on the Nitrum 34?


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Keep up with what?


It's their flagship bow. What do other manufacturers flagship bows shoot? I see a 370 from PSE and a 360 from Bowtech.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

JPR79 said:


> I'm absolutely sick and tired of the shrinking ATA. Don't sell me that "works better in a treestand" BS either. The best bows I've ever shot, even with my short DL, are 33+ ATA. Give me a mid-range price point Charger replacement with a 33+ ATA that shoots 330 IBO and we can talk Hoyt. Other manufacturers have it, why don't you?


10-4, I'd buy a Charger 34 today. These, probably not......$1200 for a bow is a big chunk of change.


----------



## kubernetes (Sep 29, 2014)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Ummm...shoot thru riser with longer ATA doesn't create the lateral torque as the shorter bows do.



Maybe not as much, but certainly some. Certainly enough to compel Hoyt to make an adjustable angle guard for their new Podium series. So which system is better?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

man I wish they had the spirals on the nitrum series


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

$1200? Ouch


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

kevin wilkey said:


> Here's the deal. The upper transition of the riser is brand new. Patent is pending. Nobody has ever offset the front and rear planes. By offsetting the planes, it broadens the stance and makes that upper section super stiff. This does more than most can truly appreciate.
> 
> The lower section is similar to what we've been doing on our target bows for over a decade.
> 
> The ZT roller guard is also brand new, all cable guards up until now have added a lateral torque to the riser. The ZT is mounted so the pivot point is opposite of regular cable guards. When the arm flexes, the torque is directed in the opposite direction. By redirecting that torque, it gets neutralized. Bottom line, every complaint I've had with roller guards is gone!


Makes perfect sense! The Torque cancels itself out, genius!!


----------



## Jboss2 (Jul 12, 2010)

JPR79 said:


> It's their flagship bow. What do other manufacturers flagship bows shoot? I see a 370 from PSE and a 360 from Bowtech.


Dude you gotta keep ATA speed and IBO speed Straight....

Full throttle is 362 ATA... DNA was 344 ATA.. RPM360 should be a RPM345-350... Hoyt is now a player.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I like them


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

JPR79 said:


> It's their flagship bow. What do other manufacturers flagship bows shoot? I see a 370 from PSE and a 360 from Bowtech.


There are many manufactures that don't play the speed game...and for a damn good reason...It doesn't matter!!! I stopped counting how many shops i have been in when a guy comes in with the "I want to shoot 360!!!' attitude... Shoots one for 2 minutes and buys a normal 330-340 bow. The speed bows while being the fastest, are by no means the flagship bows! They play their part for the MINORITY of bow companies that want that title... Given the 3/4" and 3lb IBO allowance i would put the Hoyt 350 bow up against a 360+ other bow in a heartbeat considering how far off i have seen so many DL's out of the box. I already know what the 350 Hoyt did against a "properly" spec'd Full throttle.... I am curious to see what the new CARBON bow will look like along with specs.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

JPR79 said:


> It's their flagship bow. What do other manufacturers flagship bows shoot? I see a 370 from PSE and a 360 from Bowtech.


Im sure they have the technology...but whens it ever gonna stop...when is enough speed...enough?

Im sure hoyt and elite will do just fine with there "slow" bows


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

seiowabow said:


> $1200? Ouch


Where did you hear that?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Jboss2 said:


> Dude you gotta keep ATA speed and IBO speed Straight....
> 
> Full throttle is 362 ATA... DNA was 344 ATA.. RPM360 should be a RPM345-350... Hoyt is now a player.


Yep.... That pretty much sums up the "Shell game" that is our current state of speed bows....


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

flinginairos said:


> Where did you hear that?


A few posts back. No clue it is true. I hope it's not


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

seiowabow said:


> A few posts back. No clue it is true. I hope it's not


I wouldn't bet on it. I'm guessing $899 or around there


----------



## DumpBear (Oct 1, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> On the bright side with those gorilla arms you can shoot any 330 IBO bow faster than the rest of us with puny human arms can shoot with the turbo


Any recommendations?! 
I can shoot a 30 or 31" during late season hunting with thicker clothes but I'm hoping to step up by 60+ yards shooting for next year


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here ya go


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jboss2 said:


> Dude you gotta keep ATA speed and IBO speed Straight....
> 
> Full throttle is 362 ATA... DNA was 344 ATA.. RPM360 should be a RPM345-350... Hoyt is now a player.


Not true...pse tests their bows according to ATA specs but adds ata/ibo since most dont know what ATA is. The range (362-370 etc) is just being honest because not every bow is going to shoot the same speed and because 60# and 50# peak limbs will be a few fps slower when grained out. Watch the video on youtube of pete shepley shooting the full throttle and you can clearly see it getting 370fps ATA speed with a fletched arrow and a d loop on the string


----------



## Jboss2 (Jul 12, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> Not true...pse tests their bows according to ATA specs but adds ata/ibo since most dont know what ATA is. The range (362-370 etc) is just being honest because not every bow is going to shoot the same speed. Watch the video on youtube of pete shepley shooting the full throttle and you can clearly see it getting 370fps ATA speed with a fletched arrow and a d loop on the string


If that is true I stand corrected.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Love the new look but just wish the turbo went to 31" draw. No new Hoyt for me


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Jboss2 said:


> If that is true I stand corrected.


Yes, nobody has touched the full throttle yet. I would suspect Hoyt will be one of the closest but as of this year their turbo was way behind when talking straight speed.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

The Nitrum would look good in the old Safari color that came on the Trykon and Trykon XL's


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ChuckA84 said:


> Not true...pse tests their bows according to ATA specs but adds ata/ibo since most dont know what ATA is. The range (362-370 etc) is just being honest because not every bow is going to shoot the same speed and because 60# and 50# peak limbs will be a few fps slower when grained out. Watch the video on youtube of pete shepley shooting the full throttle and you can clearly see it getting 370fps ATA speed with a fletched arrow and a d loop on the string


The real question is not which a company uses....but rather what THE CONSUMER recognizes. The gentleman above referenced the 360-370 mark as the standard without clarifying the difference. This shows that the marketing used does 2 things. 1- creates a number that archers remember 2-Creates confusions as to how that number is achieved or how it correlates from company to company. Hoyts 350 bow WILL be equal to other 360 advertised bows as Hoyt does NOT use the variances allowed of +3/4" Dl and 3lbs. This is an ATA issue and it is way overdue that they step in and make sure the numbers are accurate and consistent so the consumer is properly educated and actually gets what they paid for IMHO.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Movesfast said:


> Bwahahaha!


 go order a Wahhh burger and some French cries


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

bigGP said:


> There are many manufactures that don't play the speed game...and for a damn good reason...It doesn't matter!!! I stopped counting how many shops i have been in when a guy comes in with the "I want to shoot 360!!!' attitude... Shoots one for 2 minutes and buys a normal 330-340 bow. The speed bows while being the fastest, are by no means the flagship bows! They play their part for the MINORITY of bow companies that want that title... Given the 3/4" and 3lb IBO allowance i would put the Hoyt 350 bow up against a 360+ other bow in a heartbeat considering how far off i have seen so many DL's out of the box. I already know what the 350 Hoyt did against a "properly" spec'd Full throttle.... I am curious to see what the new CARBON bow will look like along with specs.


Speed is actually one of the lower things on my list personally, but it sells, and no one can mistake that. I'm right there with you. Plus with my short DL I'll never reach those speeds anyway.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

sneak1413 said:


> Yes, nobody has touched the full throttle yet. I would suspect Hoyt will be one of the closest but as of this year their turbo was way behind when talking straight speed.


Indeed the PSE FT is the fastest head to head.... When set up identically the new Hoyt was closer then you might think! To say way behind would be a stretch...


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Jboss2 said:


> Dude you gotta keep ATA speed and IBO speed Straight....
> 
> Full throttle is 362 ATA... DNA was 344 ATA.. RPM360 should be a RPM345-350... Hoyt is now a player.


ATA I mentioned I mean axle to axle. I never refer to speed as ATA personally, but I get your drift.


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

flinginairos said:


> I wouldn't bet on it. I'm guessing $899 or around there


With the machine work they are doing, I bet its more in the 1000.00- 1200.00 range


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bigGP said:


> Indeed the PSE FT is the fastest head to head.... When set up identically the new Hoyt was closer then you might think! To say way behind would be a stretch...


Both tuned and set equally in draw length(within 1/16") it was still almost 20 fps behind shot with same arrow through same chrono back to back


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

ChuckA84 said:


> Not true...pse tests their bows according to ATA specs but adds ata/ibo since most dont know what ATA is. The range (362-370 etc) is just being honest because not every bow is going to shoot the same speed and because 60# and 50# peak limbs will be a few fps slower when grained out. Watch the video on youtube of pete shepley shooting the full throttle and you can clearly see it getting 370fps ATA speed with a fletched arrow and a d loop on the string


What it doesn't show is that the limbs were maxed out at 74lbs and the 30" draw length was actually 31.5" ......Same thing that happens every year with the same companies, and every year people fall for it. They can claim an IBO speed, but the bow isn't actually at IBO specs when they get that speed. Also, the draw is so harsh that only cyborgs can pull it:wink:


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

JPR79 said:


> Speed is actually one of the lower things on my list personally, but it sells, and no one can mistake that. I'm right there with you. Plus with my short DL I'll never reach those speeds anyway.


Speed is last on my list also....but at 32" DL...well ya know. Hahahahaha What is impressive is the DFC and shoot-ability of these bows. Compare the older PSE speed demon to the FT and its not even close! not a ton faster....just way easier to shoot! Speed is speed is speed but the more efficient the cams get and the better the DFC gets the more people will actually buy them...instead of coming in with the intent to buy a speed bow, and leaving with a bow they can actually shoot thats 20 fps slower. LOL


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigGP said:


> The real question is not which a company uses....but rather what THE CONSUMER recognizes. The gentleman above referenced the 360-370 mark as the standard without clarifying the difference. This shows that the marketing used does 2 things. 1- creates a number that archers remember 2-Creates confusions as to how that number is achieved or how it correlates from company to company. Hoyts 350 bow WILL be equal to other 360 advertised bows as Hoyt does NOT use the variances allowed of +3/4" Dl and 3lbs. This is an ATA issue and it is way overdue that they step in and make sure the numbers are accurate and consistent so the consumer is properly educated and actually gets what they paid for IMHO.


Yes I agree, hence why both Hoyt and PSE are typically praised for being able to hit their advertised numbers, versus other companies that use IBO. It is pretty common for hoyt and pse to be 10+ fps faster than other bows with the same speed rating. PSE does get confusing by listing theirs ATA/IBO and giving a speed range instead of a single number, but they do it with good intentions to try to be honest.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

sneak1413 said:


> Both tuned and set equally in draw length(within 1/16") it was still almost 20 fps behind shot with same arrow through same chrono back to back


Same test...... 11-12 fps.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ChuckA84 said:


> Yes I agree, hence why both Hoyt and PSE are typically praised for being able to hit their advertised numbers, versus other companies that use IBO. It is pretty common for hoyt and pse to be 10+ fps faster than other bows with the same speed rating. PSE does get confusing by listing theirs ATA/IBO and giving a speed range instead of a single number, but they do it with good intentions to try to be honest.


No doubt! Pete, Blake and the crew are cool peeps! Pete loves the speed game and Hoyt has always been indifferent to it. Be interesting if Hoyt decided to really chase the speed game. Hahahahaha


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ksubigbuck said:


> What it doesn't show is that the limbs were maxed out at 74lbs and the 30" draw length was actually 31.5" ......Same thing that happens every year with the same companies, and every year people fall for it. They can claim an IBO speed, but the bow isn't actually at IBO specs when they get that speed. Also, the draw is so harsh that only cyborgs can pull it:wink:


Lol you obviously know nothing about pete shepley or pse...


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

bigGP said:


> ALLLLLLLLL about the #DOODOOBROWN


Plus, it comes with a complimentary gift!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bigGP said:


> Same test...... 11-12 fps.


The FT is a 5.25" BH I would think it would be faster. I hope the valley is better on this new hoyt than the FT


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

JPR79 said:


> I'm not impressed.
> 
> Every single year there's some new fangled cable containment system that revolutionizes the industry. Every. Single. Year.
> 
> ...


Obviously you are out of touch with what flys off the shelf, and what sits there forever.......

Hunting bows is what fuels bow sales.....and the vast majority of hunters want short bows, and the vast majority of those hunters are plenty accurate for hunting with those short bows, which is all they really care about.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Looks good, but the cables are still pulling on the right side as far as I can see


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

bowtech2006 said:


> Love the new look but just wish the turbo went to 31" draw. No new Hoyt for me


Yeah but with your draw length you will be shooting just as fast as me with the 34 than I will with the turbo plus you will have a little longer ATA 

You got 30 FPS on me right off the bat ...lol


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Anything new from Fuse?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bigGP said:


> Same test...... 11-12 fps.


Shows how every bow varies....


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Boubou said:


> Looks good, but the cables are still pulling on the right side as far as I can see


Think about the other side of the flex guard. It's pulling the bow the other way, canceling itself (torque) out. Like a d-loop, one knot one way, the other knot the other way.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Just for information for everybody.....

Hoyt dealer pricing has not changed since 2012... The price for the new Nitrum to only be about $50 more then last year! Better get with your Hoyt dealer directly! hahaha


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigGP said:


> No doubt! Pete, Blake and the crew are cool peeps! Pete loves the speed game and Hoyt has always been indifferent to it. Be interesting if Hoyt decided to really chase the speed game. Hahahahaha


Sure would get interesting as it would take something truly revolutionary to get any further considerable amount of speed and maintain shootability...but competition breeds innovation


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

bigGP said:


> Just for information for everybody.....
> 
> Hoyt dealer pricing has not changed since 2012... The price for the new Nitrum to only be about $50 more then last year! Better get with your Hoyt dealer directly! hahaha


50 more than which bow?


----------



## PayneTrain (Sep 30, 2013)

Carbon Spyder ZT


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

Carbon spyder zt


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

2015 Carbon Spyder! Love the fact it has the new cable guard system!!!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Jboss2 said:


> Dude you gotta keep ATA speed and IBO speed Straight....
> 
> Full throttle is 362 ATA... DNA was 344 ATA.. RPM360 should be a RPM345-350... Hoyt is now a player.


Ata is stricter. 370 of and 355 of decree are their IBO numbers. The range pse gives us 362-370, because they know not every bow is created equal. You need a to keep it straight.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> 50 more than which bow?


Then the aluminum Faktor.


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

bigGP said:


> Then the aluminum Faktor.


So it is a grand


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

You must be way too excited haha PCE:::: Pro Comp Elite. As in with my Pro Comp Elite, I have an Arc-Tec adjustable cable rod.


bigGP said:


> Enhanced PSE? Couldn't be farther from the truth. This cable slide system is nothing like the PSE or BT flex guards.


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

Wonder what the "ZT" stands for


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

"Zero Torque"


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

RCR_III said:


> You must be way too excited haha PCE:::: Pro Comp Elite. As in with my Pro Comp Elite, I have an Arc-Tec adjustable cable rod.


Hahahaha Thought that was a typo. My bad homie LOL The geometry of the Podium is not like the PCE however.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

i'll stick with other brands..hoyt is making archery a rich guy sport any more.

what ever happen to the days where $1,000 could but a new bow and all you're accesses


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Target bow


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Perry Outdoors said:


> Wonder what the "ZT" stands for


Zero Torque for the slide ... But that's just a guess


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

kgtech said:


> i'll stick with other brands..hoyt is making archery a rich guy sport any more.
> 
> what ever happen to the days where $1,000 could but a new bow and all you're accesses


These are all of the high end offerings bro.... They still make bad to the bone mid level price point bows. All of the high end bows these days are at or approaching $1000. My dad just bought a new truck...said it cost him more then his house when he first bought it! LOL i feel you.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

kgtech said:


> i'll stick with other brands..hoyt is making archery a rich guy sport any more.
> 
> what ever happen to the days where $1,000 could but a new bow and all you're accesses


Elites come with a price tag of $999.99 now also....lol


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> Plus, it comes with a complimentary gift!


 Does the CS come with a serving of egg rolls?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

The 2015 Carbon bow also has a TURBO model with a legit 350 FPS rating! Daaaaaaaaaang!


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

bigGP said:


> These are all of the high end offerings bro.... They still make bad to the bone mid level price point bows. All of the high end bows these days are at or approaching $1000. My dad just bought a new truck...said it cost him more then his house when he first bought it! LOL i feel you.


True story...I shoot a Rampage XT that I bought new for $500. Identical to the CE except the riser...shoots great!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

kgtech said:


> i'll stick with other brands..hoyt is making archery a rich guy sport any more.
> 
> what ever happen to the days where $1,000 could but a new bow and all you're accesses


thats why you buy used, i still have hoyt trykon xt from 8 years ago...dont pressure yourself into buying 1000$ bows


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

enkriss said:


> Elites come with a price tag of $999.99 now also....lol


Prime, PSE, Mathews, Elite and most other companies top of the line bows are $900-$1100 these days....To single out Hoyt for higher priced bows seems kind of unfair??? Thats just how it is.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ksubigbuck said:


> True story...I shoot a Rampage XT that I bought new for $500. Identical to the CE except the riser...shoots great!


I think it has a lil different limb as well but that is the point... Hoyt makes great gear from top to bottom. Spend what you can afford and rock it!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Elites come with a price tag of $999.99 now also....lol


not in my neck of the woods $799.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Woww still z5 cams.. They didn't impress me much last year. I'm still gonna try out the 34


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Elites come with a price tag of $999.99 now also....lol


I think almost all do


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

sixstringer4528 said:


> Target bow


wow thanks, you're 4 hrs late


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

treestandnappin said:


> wow thanks, you're 4 hrs late


No problem 👌who wants to sort through 50 something pages


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

kgtech said:


> i'll stick with other brands..hoyt is making archery a rich guy sport any more.
> 
> what ever happen to the days where $1,000 could but a new bow and all you're accesses


Charger Packages were $599 last year - nice bows.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Here is a upclose of the Turbo cam! #350


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

New bows look good...cool


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

I see three new bows in my future


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

are these 7000 series aluminum? im curious


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Turbo cams are 75% letoff.


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm a "Bear boy", but I have to admit ... nice bows .. really NICE  Maybe my stable could welcome another horse ?


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

bowtech2006 said:


> Love the new look but just wish the turbo went to 31" draw. No new Hoyt for me


Look near the lower left corner here: https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...0_10152318227917735_5524921988882429835_o.jpg

"*Nitrum Long Draw option available*"

Does this apply to the Turbo?


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nevada Smith said:


> Look near the lower left corner here: https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...0_10152318227917735_5524921988882429835_o.jpg
> 
> "*Nitrum Long Draw option available*"


Don't think it's for the Turbo model though...


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Turbo cam looks a bit like a smaller version of the PSE cam.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Woww still z5 cams.. They didn't impress me much last year. I'm still gonna try out the 34


Looks like the 30 and 34 are Z5 cams but the Turbo must be a little different, it's generating 20fps more than the 34 with only 3/4" less brace height. The cams on the Turbo look more skeletonized to me too. I'm curious to hear how smooth it is. 
I really like the new Hoyt line up.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

I like the new line up. Can't wait to shoot them!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

enkriss said:


> Elites come with a price tag of $999.99 now also....lol


I got my synergy for 750


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

mossycreek said:


> are these 7000 series aluminum? im curious


No...No need. 7000 class offers a better yield strength under the same conditions. The design of these risers with the Tec, Off set, and the bridge under the handle makes this riser stronger then a 7000 class standard riser.


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

So anyone planning on upgrading from last year?? If so which one are you getting?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

2015 Carbon bows!


----------



## PayneTrain (Sep 30, 2013)

Spyder ZT turbo
33" ata
6"bh
3.8lbs
350fps


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

bowtech2006 said:


> Love the new look but just wish the turbo went to 31" draw. No new Hoyt for me


Frankenbow a 34 model and I bet you get max DL of 31" and still have the turbo cam.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Carbon turbo please


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Perry Outdoors said:


> So anyone planning on upgrading from last year?? If so which one are you getting?


I have a 2013 Element and will keep it another year. I can almost guarantee you they will alter these new flexible roller guards next year. I've learned my lesson with buying the new releases with new technology. Wait until year 2 to buy them. They have all the kinks worked out that way and you get the updated version.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

-bowfreak- said:


> I like their bows and I like their cams but I think all of the manufacturers idea of groundbreaking is not the same as mine. I look at everything that has been released so far as nice tweaks at best but definitely not groundbreaking. I don't think something groundbreaking will be released until they come up with new limb, string or cam technologies.


Strother has come up with a new cam design on the Moxie XIV. It's a shoot through binary cam with limb stops not cable stops like the other shoot through bows. No attachment to the axles, 2 cable slides and a completely ambidextrous bow. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2161865&page=8&highlight=moxie+XIV

That's a revolutionary design in my book.


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im betting you can retrofit the new cable guard and cam onto a 2014 CST.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Khunter said:


> Looks like the 30 and 34 are Z5 cams but the Turbo must be a little different, it's generating 20fps more than the 34 with only 3/4" less brace height. The cams on the Turbo look more skeletonized to me too. I'm curious to hear how smooth it is.
> I really like the new Hoyt line up.


The 30 and 34 are z5, the turbo is the new turbo cam. This years aluminum bows are hands down better than last year by a lot. They impressed me with their riser and new roller guard, but that's it for me. The carbon spyder is no different besides the new roller guard. I do also like their new turbo cams. This is definitely a better year for hoyt though


----------



## buttspanker (Apr 25, 2008)

kgtech said:


> i'll stick with other brands..hoyt is making archery a rich guy sport any more.
> 
> what ever happen to the days where $1,000 could but a new bow and all you're accesses


What happened to the days when you could buy a new car for $15,000, or the days when you could go to the store and buy groceries with $50, or the days when gas was under $1.50 a gallon? Its called inflation.


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

So Hard to improve on the Carbon Spyder..


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Wonder If a turbo cam could do 342-343 on a G3 ELEMENT...THAT would b sweet


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

bigGP said:


> No...No need. 7000 class offers a better yield strength under the same conditions. The design of these risers with the Tec, Off set, and the bridge under the handle makes this riser stronger then a 7000 class standard riser.


Citation needed.

(Not trying to be snarky with the "citation needed" cliche; just being brief.)


----------



## rlong (Jan 12, 2011)

I guess I will be sticking with my Alpha Burners !!


----------



## RickNE (Aug 18, 2014)

Do we know what colors/camo the Nitrum will be available in? I can see RealTree Xtra, Blackout, and harvest brown/RealTree Xtra.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Nitrum would look awesome in snow camo and black limbs!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

PayneTrain said:


> Spyder ZT turbo
> 33" ata
> 6"bh
> 3.8lbs
> 350fps


Basically the perfect specs??


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

RickNE said:


> Do we know what colors/camo the Nitrum will be available in? I can see RealTree Xtra, Blackout, and harvest brown/RealTree Xtra.


WYSIWYG ......
(What You See Is What You Get  ... probably )


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

So the Nitrum 34 has a 330 ibo with a 6 3/4" brace and the Turbo has a 350 Ibo with a 6" brace. How does Hoyt get 20fps per 3/4" of brace when all other companies only get 10fps per 1" of brace? :confused3:

The bows look good but a 6" brace, 350IBO speed bow is not exactly a new thing.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Recurve time. Now I can get some work done.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Huntinsker said:


> So the Nitrum 34 has a 330 ibo with a 6 3/4" brace and the Turbo has a 350 Ibo with a 6" brace. How does Hoyt get 20fps per 3/4" of brace when all other companies only get 10fps per 1" of brace? :confused3:
> 
> The bows look good but a 6" brace, 350IBO speed bow is not exactly a new thing.


Different cam


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Huntinsker said:


> So the Nitrum 34 has a 330 ibo with a 6 3/4" brace and the Turbo has a 350 Ibo with a 6" brace. How does Hoyt get 20fps per 3/4" of brace when all other companies only get 10fps per 1" of brace? :confused3:
> 
> The bows look good but a 6" brace, 350IBO speed bow is not exactly a new thing.


Different cams my friend....


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

mez said:


> I have a 2013 Element and will keep it another year. I can almost guarantee you they will alter these new flexible roller guards next year. I've learned my lesson with buying the new releases with new technology. Wait until year 2 to buy them. They have all the kinks worked out that way and you get the updated version.


I've also noticed that even if you wait until the new bows have been out for several months most of the kinks get worked out. If bows start coming back to the manufacturer with issues, usually the bow companies make adjustments during the year.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't wait to go check out a Nitrum 30. Looks like a sweet hunting bow.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Huntinsker said:


> Strother has come up with a new cam design on the Moxie XIV. It's a shoot through binary cam with limb stops not cable stops like the other shoot through bows. No attachment to the axles, 2 cable slides and a completely ambidextrous bow. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2161865&page=8&highlight=moxie+XIV
> 
> That's a revolutionary design in my book.


It is a very nice offering but evidently many see groundbreaking different than I do.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good grief it's the same old thing EVERY single year from Hoyt. Two slow 330 fps bows and then a Turbo. Why can't they make a fast bow that is short and light like the other companies do? This is one pathetic lineup IMO.

And this new bow that is supposed to revolutionize archery forever??? HA!!!!!!!


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

few cosmetic changes all the bows are awesome these days but earth shattering I find a bit of a stretch


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Khunter said:


> I've also noticed that even if you wait until the new bows have been out for several months most of the kinks get worked out. If bows start coming back to the manufacturer with issues, usually the bow companies make adjustments during the year.


Yes, you always have two options .. either be "first" and play with new fresh technologies, but ... sometimes you'd serve as "beta tester" ... 
... or you can be safe and just wait .. and then buy slightly redesigned new technology .... but in this case .. your life could be little bit boring 

yes ... to be a pioneer is some kind of adventure .... but sometimes it means to mess with some stupid troubles .. it's up to you ...


----------



## Lucy dog (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll be curious to see the prices &#55357;&#56872;


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

mez said:


> I have a 2013 Element and will keep it another year. *I can almost guarantee you they will alter these new flexible roller guards next year.* I've learned my lesson with buying the new releases with new technology. Wait until year 2 to buy them. They have all the kinks worked out that way and you get the updated version.


G5 Prime used different guards over the years; Ti-Glide; I-Glide Flex; Flexing Roller Cable Guard (new for 2014; used on the Alloy)

I'll be watching what G5 uses in 2015, and how Hoyt's fairs as well.

My perception is: manufacturers seem to be under high competitive pressure to quickly (yearly) release new technology without sufficient "real world" considerations for reliability, robustness, etc.

G5's Cmax rest comes to mind: they advertise 1,000,000 cycles. Yet I could not get it to fire 50-to-60 arrows without having to readjust the rest at least once.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

What a bunch of cry babies


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

So far I have not seen anything I disliked. I have seen a few things that I really liked (Nitrum riser, turbo cams, flex roller.) Now, if they announce a new finish/application process that will hold up, I will be satisfied. And I just bought a Faktor 34. Hard to see many flaws in the Faktor.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Wish they would have put the adjustable cable slide rod on the hunting bows also. I know the reason they didn't but i personally think that roller concoction looks kinda wal-mart. Other than that I like the lineup, I'm not a speed guy so could care less about the ratings, but do like what they did with the risers on the hunting bows. Looks like a solid, great performing platform that hoyt as always been known for.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

until they can put a finish on a bow that will not come off inside six months, not a freakin chance! interesting idea on the reverse pressure from the roller thingy..................


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Still interested in seeing what they replace the Charger with. That was a great bow for me and I always felt like I got more than I paid for with that bow.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

meh, first elite with a let down and now hoyt. ill pass on these offerings this year.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

The Nitrum looks like a block of wood.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Hoyts new recurve is called the "Prodigy" and I think Bowtechs new flagship might called that also.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice solid lineup for hoyt. Some cool things added on both the Compounds and Recurves


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Every bow manufacturer needs to have a interchangable grip like the podium has. You can have different grips for pistols why not bows.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

nismomike said:


> Still interested in seeing what they replace the Charger with. That was a great bow for me and I always felt like I got more than I paid for with that bow.


Me too, was nice to buy a bow and feel like you got your money's worth.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

nismomike said:


> Hoyts new recurve is called the "Prodigy" and I think Bowtechs new flagship might called that also.


That would be funny!!!


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

craigxt said:


> Every bow manufacturer needs to have a interchangable grip like the podium has. You can have different grips for pistols why not bows.


Hoyt was given the patent for it. Not sure how that was never patented but it is now. LOL


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok this is getting old - just put up your catalog already. We are going to be here until Christmas at this rate.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

seiowabow said:


> Different cam





maxxis88 said:


> Different cams my friend....


Ahh I missed that looking at the small pics on my screen. They looked the same. I wonder what the Turbo cam would do on a Nitrus 34 then? That would be interesting.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

bigGP said:


> That would be funny!!!


bowtech posted a teaser pic with Prodigy on the limbs yesterday. Luckily they arent both compounds or it might be weird. 

Whats your bow of choice this year?


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

SHOT FIRED! LOL😈


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Down to color options now, that must be all the new stuff.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

nismomike said:


> Hoyts new recurve is called the "Prodigy" and I think Bowtechs new flagship might called that also.


Not any more!!!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

brokenlittleman said:


> Not any more!!!


Lol


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

nismomike said:


> Hoyts new recurve is called the "Prodigy" and I think Bowtechs new flagship might called that also.


Hoyt executive: Okay, it's time to Get Serious; _Get A Lawyer!_


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Something tells me someone messed up at the trademark office.

I would think compound and recurve bows are similar enough of a product that you would want your mark protected from infringement on anything generally considered an archery product, really...

At the same time, I can't imagine either company would have neglected to register the mark well in advance of releasing the product. But, who knows.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

it depends on who put the trademark/copyright on it if they did at all. Hoyt used the Spyder name and PSE had a Spyder in 06-07ish.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

JHENS87 said:


> bowtech posted a teaser pic with Prodigy on the limbs yesterday. Luckily they arent both compounds or it might be weird.
> 
> Whats your bow of choice this year?


I think i will stick with Hoyt again this year. I have shot every high end target bow over the last 14 years so i look for certain things now. There has been a few advances i have been waiting to see. The Pro Comp was a great bow but i didn't shoot it as well as i have previous Hoyts. The Podium has several key things i am looking for. Should be a fun year!


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

BP1992 said:


> Good grief it's the same old thing EVERY single year from Hoyt. Two slow 330 fps bows and then a Turbo. Why can't they make a fast bow that is short and light like the other companies do? This is one pathetic lineup IMO.
> 
> And this new bow that is supposed to revolutionize archery forever??? HA!!!!!!!


Seriously isn't the turbo 33 inches and 350 fps. I would say that is a fast short bow. Also what other bow companies that run a 7 inchish brace height have bows that are so much faster than 332. Guys are always whining about something. Go shoot one then you can spout off. I think the bows look sweet and the z5 cams are really smooth I think these bows should be great hunting bows.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

buttspanker said:


> What happened to the days when you could buy a new car for $15,000, or the days when you could go to the store and buy groceries with $50, or the days when gas was under $1.50 a gallon? Its called inflation.


I just don't see a new cam , roller guard , new holes in riser making the prices go up that high. Hoyt will loss sale at some point because of their price tags. like I said be for Hoyt is making archery a rich guy sport any more.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

gommer said:


> Something tells me someone messed up at the trademark office.
> 
> I would think compound and recurve bows are similar enough of a product that you would want your mark protected from infringement on anything generally considered an archery product, really...
> 
> At the same time, I can't imagine either company would have neglected to register the mark well in advance of releasing the product. But, who knows.


It does not appear to me that either company has the lil R symbol for "Registered" as it relates to either Prodigy.


----------



## mattbowen61990 (Dec 9, 2013)

I didn't really see anything that impressed me personally. I shoot Mathew's but if I had to choose a second it would definitely be a hoyt. Just not worth all of the money they charge for these things. That is what I think about the industry period. I wait till everyone sells theirs cheap and get it at a reduced price.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Maybe you can now get "last year's" spyder on the cheap now if this line up did nothing for you.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

kgtech said:


> I just don't see a new cam , roller guard , new holes in riser making the prices go up that high. Hoyt will loss sale at some point because of their price tags. like I said be for Hoyt is making archery a rich guy sport any more.


How is Hoyt doing that when every other high end bow is the same??? PSE, Prime, Mathews, Elite etc? The "Off-set" is a HUGE manufacturing change and whether people understand it or not...it WILL change how companies look to manufacture risers. The cable guide system pulls the cables the other way while relieving torque yet people are saying its just a flex guard? The efficiency of the cams is where they are making the gains....Just because they look the same to your eye doesn't mean there have not been improvements. Just a thought


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

So what is the MSRP on these bows?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

People are complaining about Hoyt's price but I don't think they are that far out of line with other manufacturers. I priced a black Chill X for $1,100. That seems pretty high to me too.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

bigGP said:


> It does not appear to me that either company has the lil R symbol for "Registered" as it relates to either Prodigy.


I went to the Trademark Electronic Search System (TESS) website and neither Hoyt nor Bowtech have Prodigy.

Bowtech owns these:
HEARTBREAKER
BINARY
AIROW GUN
STRYKER
BOWENWORK
BINARY CAM SYSTEM
OVERDRIVE BINARY
HARDCORE LIMBS
FLX GUARD
DESTROYER
PROFESSIONAL BOWENWORK PRACTITIONER
BOWTECH


Hoyt owns these:
PODIUM
NOCK ON

Disclaimer: IANAL and YMMV


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

-bowfreak- said:


> People are complaining about Hoyt's price but I don't think they are that far out of line with other manufacturers. I priced a black Chill X for $1,100. That seems pretty high to me too.


But are other companies bows made in China?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree

Hoyt addressed/improved a lot of things...I don't see one thing that they did that was usless...Addressing the lateral nock travel associated with rollers is huge...If it works as designed it will be even better than a cable slide...

Jesse and a few others have always said that they want the least amount lateral nock travel/torque in their set ups and they addressed that with the adjustable rod

Mods on Spirals, that's huge for the folks that are really in tune with their draw lengths, another option to dial the bows in....

I think they did a great job...Cant wait to see the videos explaining all the new stuff


JHENS87 said:


> Nice solid lineup for hoyt. Some cool things added on both the Compounds and Recurves


----------



## mattbowen61990 (Dec 9, 2013)

If you looked at a Chill-x and it was $1100 you should probably check another dealer. Some of them sell at a better deal than others.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

BP1992 said:


> But are other companies bows made in China?


Don't know but they probably will be or already are. Personally I don't care where stuff is made if it is good quality. Just like I assume you don't care that your cell phone is made in China.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

-bowfreak- said:


> Don't know but they probably will be or already are. Personally I don't care where stuff is made if it is good quality. Just like I assume you don't care that your cell phone is made in China.


A cell phone is a lot different than a bow.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

mattbowen61990 said:


> If you looked at a Chill-x and it was $1100 you should probably check another dealer. Some of them sell at a better deal than others.


Obviously prices fluctuate from dealer to dealer but that doesn't change the fact that my local dealer gets that for an X. Also....I would have no issue paying that.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bigGP said:


> How is Hoyt doing that when every other high end bow is the same??? PSE, Prime, Mathews, Elite etc? The "Off-set" is a HUGE manufacturing change and whether people understand it or not...it WILL change how companies look to manufacture risers. The cable guide system pulls the cables the other way while relieving torque yet people are saying its just a flex guard? The efficiency of the cams is where they are making the gains....Just because they look the same to your eye doesn't mean there have not been improvements. Just a thought


plz don't take this the wrong way. if they cost $1,000 for the Nitrum I just think it's too much cash. now if hoyt come with a bow using a cam like prime bows oh boy i'd go back to them and pay $1,000 -$1,200 for it. I just can't see paying $1,000 bucks for a bow any more. maybe because i'm getting older and wiser? I just like to shoot


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

So what does everyone think of the Contender Comp Elite? Sorry, Podium X?


----------



## mattbowen61990 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm just with kgtech, I cant see putting that much into a bow, I bought my z7 xtreme after it had been out a few years and got a good deal on it. I wouldn't spend $1100 on a chill-x. Personally the hoyt faktor was the only one that I think gets you the most bow for the $$$.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

BP1992 said:


> But are other companies bows made in China?


Neither are Hoyts! If you are referring the the carbon tube sourcing issue that hardly qualifies as made in China as there are only a few carbon manufactures in the world capable of what Hoyt & Prince did. Spreading the Hoyt is made in China amounts to nothing more then typical archery gossiping rubbish IMO.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> I agree
> 
> Hoyt addressed/improved a lot of things...I don't see one thing that they did that was usless...Addressing the lateral nock travel associated with rollers is huge...If it works as designed it will be even better than a cable slide...
> 
> ...


I agree Tom! Looking forward to learning more and getting my hands on one. I do wish they could have kept the weight down a little on the aluminums. I think had they used 7000 series they could have pulled it off.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

So do people think the stiffness and offset on the aluminum will be more, same, or less torque resistant than the carbon Spyder versions?


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

BP1992 said:


> A cell phone is a lot different than a bow.


Not really; both are "point 'n shoot!" 

:wink:


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

mattbowen61990 said:


> I'm just with kgtech, I cant see putting that much into a bow, I bought my z7 xtreme after it had been out a few years and got a good deal on it. I wouldn't spend $1100 on a chill-x. Personally the hoyt faktor was the only one that I think gets you the most bow for the $$$.


thanks I bought a elite e-35 last year because I feel it was a fair price for that bow. no bell or gimmicks.

Hoyt make some great bow but add a few holes , new cams , and now the price tags are $150 more over last years.
some people get all hype up and think a new flagship will help them shoot better? not! it's all with the shooter them self.


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

kgtech said:


> plz don't take this the wrong way. if they cost $1,000 for the Nitrum I just think it's too much cash. now if hoyt come with a bow using a cam like prime bows oh boy i'd go back to them and pay $1,000 -$1,200 for it. I just can't see paying $1,000 bucks for a bow any more. maybe because i'm getting older and wiser? I just like to shoot



So would you pay $1200 for prime, I owned one for two years and they are really nice bows, finish is probably the best in the industry but there were issues with the bow. Mainly that the cam system is binary like many others, mathews, elite, ect. and there is no way to correct several common shooting issues like you can on a bow with yokes. The problem is that you have to use your grip or shooting form to correct torque created by the bows cable slide/roller guard. Prime took out cam lean but a certain amount of cam lean is required to offset other issues with the bow and with out the cam lean you have nothing to offset the torque.

Don't get me wrong Prime has a very nice bow but IMO Hoyt already has a superior bow on the market. If they could get G5 to dip all of their bows for them they would be even better. But personally I will take shootablity over looks any day of the week. If prime would design a shoot though cable system to go with that new shoot though riser they would have a heck of a target bow.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

maxxis31 will take shootablity over looks any day of the week lol then shoot an elite. (open mouth and insert foot)


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

bigGP said:


> It does not appear to me that either company has the lil R symbol for "Registered" as it relates to either Prodigy.


Yaup, a quick search of the USPTO shows no archery related registrations of the name. 

Not really that interested in what happens there anyway. Mostly just want the Nitrum Turbo. 

Really wish Hoyt made camo as nice as Elite -- but I'll settle for poo brown.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nevada Smith said:


> I went to the Trademark Electronic Search System (TESS) website and neither Hoyt nor Bowtech have Prodigy.
> 
> Bowtech owns these:
> HEARTBREAKER
> ...


Your forgot one!!! They also own..... more broken limbs then any company in the world. all jokes asside dang the own alot


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

kgtech said:


> plz don't take this the wrong way. if they cost $1,000 for the Nitrum I just think it's too much cash. now if hoyt come with a bow using a cam like prime bows oh boy i'd go back to them and pay $1,000 -$1,200 for it. I just can't see paying $1,000 bucks for a bow any more. maybe because i'm getting older and wiser? I just like to shoot


What do you think the advantages are of the Prime cam over a cam and 1/2? I can tell you from a tuning and adjustability stand point Dave has made some good advances but the cam 1/2 system is still more versatile. All of the high end hunting bows are $1000 ish... Its just part of the industry now and will probably never go back down.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

gommer said:


> Yaup, a quick search of the USPTO shows no archery related registrations of the name.
> 
> Not really that interested in what happens there anyway. Mostly just want the Nitrum Turbo.
> 
> Really wish Hoyt made camo as nice as Elite -- but I'll settle for poo brown.


Doo doo brown is where its at!!! LOL 

Thats ok cuz Hoyt had the Fuel cam for 2 or 3 years and now Bowtech has a bow called the Fuel i think? hahaha


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

I just dont understand everybody crying about the price??? If you do not want to pay it then dont. That simple. If i can get the slightest edge over what i have now i would pay 500 more then i did last year. Remember that is a very fine line in success in the woods. No matter what company makes it. If it helps me in the smallest way ill take it.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

What's the difference in the "turbo cam" and the z5 I have now?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bigGP said:


> What do you think the advantages are of the Prime cam over a cam and 1/2? I can tell you from a tuning and adjustability stand point Dave has made some good advances but the cam 1/2 system is still more versatile. All of the high end hunting bows are $1000 ish... Its just part of the industry now and will probably never go back down.


 like I said I just like to shot I like how those cams draw up til a shot a elite bow.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

MAXXIS31 said:


> So would you pay $1200 for prime, ...


2014 MSRP:
Defy: $949
Impact: $949; $1,099 for Optifade
One: $1,399
Alloy: $949; $999 for Optifade




MAXXIS31 said:


> If they could get G5 to dip all of their bows for them they would be even better.


I don't know about their Quest line, but G5 does not dip their Prime risers; they are powder coated. And Prime's camo patterns are applied using a patented sublimation process, which penetrates a few thousandths into the powder coat base--again, no dipping. (Their process is why Gore licensed their Optifade patterns to Prime.)


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Bbd16 said:


> I just dont understand everybody crying about the price??? If you do not want to pay it then dont. That simple. If i can get the slightest edge over what i have now i would pay 500 more then i did last year. Remember that is a very fine line in success in the woods. No matter what company makes it. If it helps me in the smallest way ill take it.


that's what I use to think. but it's only hunting man.

it's not the bow it's you the shooter.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Carbon turbo please


Hell yeah bro! I'll take some more speed!


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

kgtech said:


> maxxis31 will take shootablity over looks any day of the week lol then shoot an elite. (open mouth and insert foot)


The only place Elite out shoots Hoyt is on Archery Talk. Hoyts cam system is more tunable able and so is Bowtechs. Ya Elites draw smooth but I could put 50lb limbs on my Hoyt and it will draw much easier than your Elite and still be faster:wink: 

Yes, I agree with you that Levi is a awesome shooter, he was still a awesome shooter before being paid to shoot Elite.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

kgtech said:


> that's what I use to think. but it's only hunting man.
> 
> it's not the bow it's you the shooter.


Shooter has to do his part sure. But u dont think the more efficient these bows get the better ur chances are? Im pretty sure our long range groups are a tad better then they were 35 years ago


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

My faktor is staying. But might see if their new roller system will fit on there. Podium 37 will be ordered shortly. Maybe then I will have it by February


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh they will be paying BJ Penn first, as he is called the prodigy for a lot longer than Hoyt or Bowtech came up with the name...

ALL KIDDING ASIDE

I really think its going to be a non issue



gommer said:


> Something tells me someone messed up at the trademark office.
> 
> I would think compound and recurve bows are similar enough of a product that you would want your mark protected from infringement on anything generally considered an archery product, really...
> 
> At the same time, I can't imagine either company would have neglected to register the mark well in advance of releasing the product. But, who knows.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Bbd16 said:


> Shooter has to do his part sure. But u dont think the more efficient these bows get the better ur chances are? *Im pretty sure our long range groups are a tad better then they were 35 years ago*


Mine aren't.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

Just wait and pick one up new in the box off here or Flebay.
I just picked up a brand new Prime Alloy still sealed in the factory box for $560 shipped.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Hoyt should've put the interchangeable grips on their hunting bows too. That relatively bulky wood grip on their hunting bows is the reason I cant shoot one. I favor thin grips like the PSE or the Matthews focus.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

mattbowen61990 said:


> I'm just with kgtech, I cant see putting that much into a bow, I bought my z7 xtreme after it had been out a few years and got a good deal on it. I wouldn't spend $1100 on a chill-x. Personally the hoyt faktor was the only one that I think gets you the most bow for the $$$.


Yep i agree the 3 bows i have were all NEW leftovers and i only have $1100 in all 3 i cant justify layin that much coin down when u use it for a couple seasons and its worth literally pennies on the dollar.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

MAXXIS31 said:


> The only place Elite out shoots Hoyt is on Archery Talk. Hoyts cam system is more tunable able and so is Bowtechs. Ya Elites draw smooth but I could put 50lb limbs on my Hoyt and it will draw much easier than your Elite and still be faster:wink:
> 
> Yes, I agree with you that Levi is a awesome shooter, he was still a awesome shooter before being paid to shoot Elite.


first I never said any thing about levi. 2nd speed is over rated ! so young and still so much to learn grasshopper!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Yep i agree the 3 bows i have were all NEW leftovers and i only have $1100 in all 3 i cant justify layin that much coin down when u use it for a couple seasons and its worth literally pennies on the dollar.


every true my friend!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought the new bow was called the widow maker???


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

the more I look the more I like them. I cant wait for a review. 

Getting to shoot one in a Left hand model will be next to impossible in my area.


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

kgtech said:


> first I never said any thing about levi. 2nd speed is over rated ! so young and still so much to learn grasshopper!


 just trying to ruffle some feathers. I'll stop now.


----------



## mattbowen61990 (Dec 9, 2013)

Does the bow really give you the slightest edge or is that all hype? Long as you are using a bow with an arrow you have the slightest edge right? So if you have a newer bow is changing that to this year's model really going to change how you shoot? Probably not


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

jacobh said:


> I thought the new bow was called the widow maker???


Lmao


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

mattbowen61990 said:


> Does the bow really give you the slightest edge or is that all hype? Long as you are using a bow with an arrow you have the slightest edge right? So if you have a newer bow is changing that to this year's model really going to change how you shoot? Probably not


maybe if we where pro shooters we would see the benefit's. but for us average joe is all hype to me.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

kgtech said:


> maybe if we where pro shooters we would see the benefit's. but for us average joe is all hype to me.


Don't speak for everybody! Some bows I shoot better than others.

Disappointed in your e35? I don't understand the point of your posts. Jealous?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

kgtech said:


> that's what I use to think. but it's only hunting man.
> 
> it's not the bow it's you the shooter.


So that's why you have a 2014 bow and feel need to list your accessories? Because it is all the shooter?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow fugly is an understatement


sixstringer4528 said:


> Here ya go


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I actually think your logic is backwards. This new technology will help weaker shooters way more than it will help the pros. Pros don't need perfect or forgiving and don't benefit from it as much as a person with a little weaker form


----------



## mattbowen61990 (Dec 9, 2013)

How will it help them? You have to acquire a skill to use any bow. Unless they invent a self propelled and self holding bow, someone who is out of line will still be out of line. It's just like people believe expensive pool cues make them shoot better. Practice and good habits make you shoot better


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

mattbowen61990 said:


> How will it help them? You have to acquire a skill to use any bow. Unless they invent a self propelled and self holding bow, someone who is out of line will still be out of line. It's just like people believe expensive pool cues make them shoot better. Practice and good habits make you shoot better


Yes but if you honestly think a more forgiving bow won't give an average shooter a better increase in results, then you're crazy. It's just like comparing the straightness of arrows. That's forgiveness on bad shots.


----------



## kubernetes (Sep 29, 2014)

Cdpkook132 said:


> I actually think your logic is backwards. This new technology will help weaker shooters way more than it will help the pros. Pros don't need perfect or forgiving and don't benefit from it as much as a person with a little weaker form


I'd disagree with that. I would guess 95% of shooters can't maximize the performance out of their current bow. Our bows are better than we are. It's at the top of the sport where form is perfect, performance differentials are very slim and equipment can and does make a difference.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am no pro thats for sure, and I somewhat agree with the posts saying that accuracy, or shooting abilities are on the shooter, not the bow. However I also feel that the bow does have or play its part too. Like I said I am definitely not a pro, but I have noticed first hand that I can shoot certain bows better or more accurately than others. I dont understand how people can really believe that they can shoot any bow as accurate or consistant as any other bow regardless of all the different options and technological advancements involved.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm an oldish school indoor paper shooter so I am disappointed they didn't come out with anything over 40" ata, but I think I figured this out. Take the prodigy riser with a set of xt3000 limbs with an ATA around 44" and add the new Spiral cam and I think I'd be all set!


----------



## Kinetic Fear (Aug 28, 2014)

The widow maker would've been an awesome name. Too bad.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

mattbowen61990 said:


> Does the bow really give you the slightest edge or is that all hype? Long as you are using a bow with an arrow you have the slightest edge right? So if you have a newer bow is changing that to this year's model really going to change how you shoot? Probably not


From a tuning standpoint absolutely i believe it will perform better. Less lateral torque results in more consistant nock travel. That has been changed from 14 to 15. That alone is a HUGE jump over last years model. Not saying the fixed roller guard is not tunable and can not achieve a true arrow flight bc they do. But with less torque u need less lean. Even if its a tiny amount less its a gain in performance that can and will be noticed by many. All in all if you can afford it why not have the newer finer things in life?


----------



## mattbowen61990 (Dec 9, 2013)

But according to some people your form and grip is what delivers torque to the bow so what does a roller have to do with your form?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

mattbowen61990 said:


> But according to some people your form and grip is what delivers torque to the bow so what does a roller have to do with your form?


Sure u CAN add torque to the bow. That sounds more like an operators problem to me. And that can be fixed. However bow induced torque is not something u can change. Unless u do just what they did. Point being yes it will perform better if you do your part as the shooter


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

so how long before they hit the shelves?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Cdpkook132 said:


> I actually think your logic is backwards. This new technology will help weaker shooters way more than it will help the pros. Pros don't need perfect or forgiving and don't benefit from it as much as a person with a little weaker form


This is 100% correct. Levi Morgan can pick up any bow spend 10 minutes with it and shoot lights out. Just like a pro golfer can do with any set of clubs. Technology advances help the average joe and weekend warriors way more than anyone.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Kinetic Fear will revolutionize archery the archery world......http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2326987 look for the link to watch his video for a 400 fps bow


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

bcowette said:


> This is 100% correct. Levi Morgan can pick up any bow spend 10 minutes with it and shoot lights out. Just like a pro golfer can do with any set of clubs. Technology advances help the average joe and weekend warriors way more than anyone.


I need all the help I can get


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

not impressed at all 1 hunting bow and its not going to be the 500 or 600 dollar ones they have been comming out with the last 2 or 3 years


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Any word or pics out yet about the midrange offerings


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

chris08 said:


> not impressed at all 1 hunting bow and its not going to be the 500 or 600 dollar ones they have been comming out with the last 2 or 3 years


what? lol when has any companies flaghip bow's msrp been $500 in the past 2 or 3 years. If that's the price your looking for look at the Charger.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

when will hoyt update their website?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

I did not see the letoff for the turbo.........anyone?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

MELLY-MEL said:


> I did not see the letoff for the turbo.........anyone?


Someone posted elsewhere that it was 75% but I haven't confirmed that.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

approx 75% according to hoyt


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Will just stick around the 2010 Carbon Matrix with the RKT cam. Just can not seem to justify the revolution/evolution.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Predator said:


> Someone posted elsewhere that it was 75% but I haven't confirmed that.





JHENS87 said:


> approx 75% according to hoyt


Thanks brothers.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Bbd16 said:


> Sure u CAN add torque to the bow. That sounds more like an operators problem to me. And that can be fixed. However bow induced torque is not something u can change. Unless u do just what they did. Point being yes it will perform better if you do your part as the shooter


Is bow induced torque when the bow rotates by itself?
That would be a source of perpetual motion and a new Nobel prize.
Personally, I would like someone to show me exactly how a regular cable guard makes a bow rotate ( a description with arrows showing the different forces in play. ) and the same with the new cable guard and how it makes the bow rotate less.
And then as a practical demonstration, a 30 yard group of the same bow, same shooter, regular cable guard and new cable guard.
That being said, did they actually say that it's the new cable guard that will revolutionize archery ?
From what they say it seems more like it will prevent a torque induced revolution.
Anyways, marketing aside, speed of the turbo looks interesting, would love to try one


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

mongopino915 said:


> Just can not seem to justify the revolution/evolution.


With apologies to John Lennon and Paul McCartney:

You say you want a Revolution
Well, you know we all want to change the bow
You tell me that it's Evolution
Well, you know we all want to change the bow
But when you talk about FPS
You know that you can count Hoyt out
Don't you know it's gonna be all right?
All right, all right

You say you got a real FPS solution
Well, you know
We'd all love to see the cam
You ask me for a contribution
Well, you know
We're all doing what we can
But if you want money
For bows with 4.2 mass weight
All I can tell is brother you have to wait
Don't you know it's gonna be all right?
All right, all right

You say you'll change the cable guard
Well, you know
We all want to change your MSRP
You tell me it's the Zero Torque solution
Well, you know
You better lower your MSRP and mass weight instead
But if you go carrying pictures of chairman Wilde
You ain't going to make it with anyone anyhow
Don't you know it's gonna be all right?
All right, all right!
Get Serious! Get Hoyt!
All right, all right!



P.S. I'm anxious to try the Nitrum.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Nevada Smith said:


> With apologies to John Lennon and Paul McCartney:
> 
> You say you want a Revolution
> Well, you know we all want to change the bow
> ...


That right there is great


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Predator said:


> Someone posted elsewhere that it was 75% but I haven't confirmed that.


Yup just got off phone with one of the engineers bows start shipping tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Hats off to hoyt this year for listening and making some awesome changes and additions, great release! Really like the designs of the nitrum, I will be picking one up soon as I can


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Boubou said:


> Is bow induced torque when the bow rotates by itself?
> That would be a source of perpetual motion and a new Nobel prize.
> Personally, I would like someone to show me exactly how a regular cable guard makes a bow rotate ( a description with arrows showing the different forces in play. ) and the same with the new cable guard and how it makes the bow rotate less.
> And then as a practical demonstration, a 30 yard group of the same bow, same shooter, regular cable guard and new cable guard.
> ...



Juat look at how any flexable slide or roller works. Takes the lateral tension off the cables. Allows the cables to move in the direction they are intended to move. Now think about it. When that is in a fixed position all that tension is moved into the riser. Hints why the riser will torque even when placed in a hooter shooter or any other device or hand. Revolutionary? Id say not. Different version of a flexable roller guard with better design? Thats more reasonable.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

I definitely got to shoot a Turbo. May just have to have one


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Nevada Smith said:


> With apologies to John Lennon and Paul McCartney:
> 
> You say you want a Revolution
> Well, you know we all want to change the bow
> ...


lol, weird.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

kubernetes said:


> I'd disagree with that. I would guess 95% of shooters can't maximize the performance out of their current bow. Our bows are better than we are. It's at the top of the sport where form is perfect, performance differentials are very slim and equipment can and does make a difference.


It's not about shooting a bow to the best ability. If that were the case a genesis will put an arrow in the same hole out of a machine.

Reducing torque, more grip options, longer risers, stiffer risers, properly more adjusted draw lengths. This will benefit the average Joe in the fact it's easier to get a bow to fit. A more forgiving bow. A bow that allows the shoot better with "their form" because the average Joe doesn't have a coach to help make changes. This results in better scores from average joes who show up and shoot great scores.

Podium X 40 vs Pro Elite

Same limbs, same cams (technically if the new dam is a spiral), same basic riser

Geomtry is the difference and all the small tweaks will make and average Joe shoot better.


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

Not even close ! Boring ! Same ol same ol.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Hammersfan said:


> Not even close ! Boring ! Same ol same ol.


Not sure what to say back to this lol...someone hasn't been keeping up


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

mossycreek said:


> Not sure what to say back to this lol...someone hasn't been keeping up


Didn't want to read the thread. I'm just pissed off with Hoyt putting out the same year after year..... Piss on our backs and tell us it's raining


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

I think some people on AT take archery way too seriously...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hammersfan said:


> Didn't want to read the thread. I'm just pissed off with Hoyt putting out the same year after year..... Piss on our backs and tell us it's raining


Wow somebody has Hoyt issues. There is a lot new about this years bows. Hoyt changed as much or more than anybody else has.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

i'll wait untill ALL the crash test dummies an had the issues before i buy anything new....................


new product ? you can bank on crash test dummies racing in to buy the new "disco balls" so they have bragging rights, then comes the issues that comes with anything new
then the crash test dummies cry an moan, then the issues get fixed (by then new models are almost out) that's when i'll look closely at buying a new bow..............

untill then i'm happy as a pig in .... umm, mud with my G3 matrix..........................


GOOD LUCK THOUGH CRASH TEST DUMMIES!!!!!


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> Wow somebody has Hoyt issues. There is a lot new about this years bows. Hoyt changed as much or more than anybody else has.


Changed ? Their long target rig, the "new" Podium X Elite, is the same old 4.8 lbs, 40" ATA, Aluminium bow that they've put out for donkeys years. Where is the development ? Where are the weight savings ? Where the hell is the long carbon fibre target rig for FITA shooters ?

I've been waiting years for them to offer up something else. I had a Vantage X8, which was great, except it was 5lbs and too heavy for a long day out in the wind. So I sold it and bought a Maxxis 35, but because I draw 30.5 inches, it's just too hard to shoot it very well. I have never really done well with it. I need a long, light, accurate target bow. I would have bought a Bowtech Brigadier, as they shoot very very well, but Bowtech's finishing is just appalling. If Bowtech ever make a long target bow like that again, and anodise it, I'd been very keen.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hammersfan said:


> Changed ? Their long target rig, the "new" Podium X Elite, is the same old 4.8 lbs, 40" ATA, Aluminium bow that they've put out for donkeys years. Where is the development ? Where are the weight savings ? Where the hell is the long carbon fibre target rig for FITA shooters ?
> 
> I've been waiting years for them to offer up something else. I had a Vantage X8, which was great, except it was 5lbs and too heavy for a long day out in the wind. So I sold it and bought a Maxxis 35, but because I draw 30.5 inches, it's just too hard to shoot it very well. I have never really done well with it. I need a long, light, accurate target bow. I would have bought a Bowtech Brigadier, as they shoot very very well, but Bowtech's finishing is just appalling. If Bowtech ever make a long target bow like that again, and anodise it, I'd been very keen.


They did save some weight and gained some speed (spirals). Adjustable cable slide and interchangeable grips are nice new design features as well


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I would like to see a test like that with the new Hoyt Zero Torque Cable Guard 
Test


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hammersfan said:


> Changed ? Their long target rig, the "new" Podium X Elite, is the same old 4.8 lbs, 40" ATA, Aluminium bow that they've put out for donkeys years. Where is the development ? Where are the weight savings ? Where the hell is the long carbon fibre target rig for FITA shooters ?


Your windy conditions may be different in the land of Kiwi, but here, when I shoot a FITA round (if one is offered anymore for compound) in windy conditions, I prefer a little weight around the center of the bow--if all of the weight were out on the ends with a light center, holding steady in the wind would be nearly impossible. A heavier bow also allows for much quicker target acquisition in all conditions. For the relatively few compound archers that actually shoot a full FITA, I believe Hoyt made the right choice. :wink:


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

montigre said:


> Your windy conditions may be different in the land of Kiwi, but here, when I shoot a FITA round (if one is offered anymore for compound) in windy conditions, I prefer a little weight around the center of the bow--if all of the weight were out on the ends with a light center, holding steady in the wind would be nearly impossible. A heavier bow also allows for much quicker target acquisition in all conditions. For the relatively few compound archers that actually shoot a full FITA, I believe Hoyt made the right choice. :wink:


That was my thoughts when I was reading his post too. Every FITA shooter I know (I'm married to one), wants mass weight for the wind. Not a light bow that can get pushed around easily.


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Has Hoyt released the new catalog yet?


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

I still think the Podium X looks like a revamped Contender Elite.

Do we know if it still has the lower grip position of the PCE, or is the geometry back to what it was with Vantage/Contender Elites?

And if someone can shoot one through paper and tell us about whether there is a nock right tear, that would be great too!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

42,575 views of this thread and counting, 29 pages long, I think Hoyt did a great job in getting the hype out on their 2015 product line. Whatever they are doing, its working!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> 42,575 views of this thread and counting, 29 pages long, I think Hoyt did a great job in getting the hype out on their 2015 product line. Whatever they are doing, its working!


This ^ is not disputable.


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

So when can dealers order a bow for me?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Was wondering those same thoughts as well.


fanio said:


> I still think the Podium X looks like a revamped Contender Elite.
> 
> Do we know if it still has the lower grip position of the PCE, or is the geometry back to what it was with Vantage/Contender Elites?
> 
> And if someone can shoot one through paper and tell us about whether there is a nock right tear, that would be great too!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbs_up


AdvanTimberLou said:


> 42,575 views of this thread and counting, 29 pages long, I think Hoyt did a great job in getting the hype out on their 2015 product line. Whatever they are doing, its working!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Next year they need to live stream the product release portion. I know they can't show us everything they talk about, but they can get that out of the way before streaming starts. Overall I thought they did a good job with this year's new line up👍


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm pretty pumped about the Nitrum 30. I've been wanting to try a Hoyt ever since the original Spyder 30 came out.....this one might finally push me over the hump.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

fanio said:


> I still think the Podium X looks like a revamped Contender Elite.
> 
> Do we know if it still has the lower grip position of the PCE, or is the geometry back to what it was with Vantage/Contender Elites?
> 
> And if someone can shoot one through paper and tell us about whether there is a nock right tear, that would be great too!



The Podium is not the same Geometry as the CE or PCE. The grip is back up where it needs errrrrrrr used to be. I don't forsee the right tear issue being an issue anymore.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

KenMorse said:


> That means there will be a boat load of AT members trying to sell their used 2014 Carbon Spyders for purt near brand new prices so they can get their newest Hoyt's first.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing what they're putting out...


I hope they take paypal, and ask me to pay the fees too!


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

sublauxation said:


> I'm an oldish school indoor paper shooter so I am disappointed they didn't come out with anything over 40" ata, but I think I figured this out. Take the prodigy riser with a set of xt3000 limbs with an ATA around 44" and add the new Spiral cam and I think I'd be all set!


Axle to axle doesn't really determine string angle anymore.... My PCE is 45" total length with my cam size. Depending on your DL your may very well be at 44" ish total length.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

bcowette said:


> This is 100% correct. Levi Morgan can pick up any bow spend 10 minutes with it and shoot lights out. Just like a pro golfer can do with any set of clubs. Technology advances help the average joe and weekend warriors way more than anyone.


Levi will go down as one of if not the greatest 3D shooter in history no doubt, This is not an accuracy issue because yes he could do what you said in about 10 minutes. This is a consistency and reliability issue. All high end bows are incredibly accurate... but NOT all high end bows hold a tune, stay consistent and are as reliable as others etc under the shot load a professional archer puts on them from day to day. Alot of these advances have to do with tuning, consistency and efficiency just as much or more then accuracy. A mediocre golfer with a high end set of clubs will beat a top pro with bad clubs (Pressure not withstanding)... just like you or me would smoke Dale JR in a NASCAR race if he was in a stock car of the lot and we where in his race car.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

This is good to hear. It was an interesting run, but it'll be nice to get back to the "normal" position. What about the airshox fitment? Are the limbs still the same width apart as on the PCE?


bigGP said:


> The Podium is not the same Geometry as the CE or PCE. The grip is back up where it needs errrrrrrr used to be. I don't forsee the right tear issue being an issue anymore.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

fanio said:


> I still think the Podium X looks like a revamped Contender Elite.
> 
> Do we know if it still has the lower grip position of the PCE, or is the geometry back to what it was with Vantage/Contender Elites?
> 
> And if someone can shoot one through paper and tell us about whether there is a nock right tear, that would be great too!


The right tear has been eliminated by moving the grip back to its "traditional" position. I heard this from someone that has been shooting and tuning his for awhile already.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

All of you saying hoyt didn't revolutionize bows.....

Of course they didn't!

But what do you think about the hoyt marketing department saying "tomorrow we will slightly tweak the bows to make the best bows even better"

Come on people it's marketing


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Catch us if you can!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone one knows where I can purchase a powder coating powder that is very similar to Hoyt Harvest Brown? I'm going to powder coat my Pro Edge Elite in that finish :teeth:


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, starting last night, I read through all 29 pages of this thread. (finished it off today)

Was looking forward to a 35 or 36" bow. Wonder why they are stuck on 30, 34 and 33 inch models ?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

The Pro Edge Elite fills this spot. It could be used for a hunting bow if wanted.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Pysiek said:


> Anyone one knows where I can purchase a powder coating powder that is very similar to Hoyt Harvest Brown? I'm going to powder coat my Pro Edge Elite in that finish :teeth:


It's not powder coated, the brown is anodized like PSE risers are. The Hoyt Black Out option is powder coated.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Well, starting last night, I read through all 29 pages of this thread. (finished it off today)
> 
> Was looking forward to a 35 or 36" bow. Wonder why they are stuck on 30, 34 and 33 inch models ?


It's almost as if Hoyt knows people want this and it's only an option in their target line up and you have to pay your left nut to get it. I don't get the lack of a long ATA in their main line. Maybe I'm just used to PSE's massive variety of options in their line up.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

That Nitrum Turbo is looking better and better to me. Might have to go shoot one and trade the Faktor in :wink:


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

JPR79 said:


> It's not powder coated, the brown is anodized like PSE risers are. The Hoyt Black Out option is powder coated.


Okay. My guy can anodize also. Do you know it that finish is called harvest brown everywhere? Or I should look under different name?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Hammersfan said:


> Changed ? Their long target rig, the "new" Podium X Elite, is the same old 4.8 lbs, 40" ATA, Aluminium bow that they've put out for donkeys years. Where is the development ? Where are the weight savings ? Where the hell is the long carbon fibre target rig for FITA shooters ?
> 
> I've been waiting years for them to offer up something else. I had a Vantage X8, which was great, except it was 5lbs and too heavy for a long day out in the wind. So I sold it and bought a Maxxis 35, but because I draw 30.5 inches, it's just too hard to shoot it very well. I have never really done well with it. I need a long, light, accurate target bow. I would have bought a Bowtech Brigadier, as they shoot very very well, but Bowtech's finishing is just appalling. If Bowtech ever make a long target bow like that again, and anodise it, I'd been very keen.


Weight savings....on a target bow? We all add POUNDS of weight on our stabilizers to achieve a certain mass weight... *** would make you think a light target bow would be needed? Or wanted? Once again.... What FITA shooters told you they want a ultra light long carbon riser?? If you are not keen on the new line up thats cool.... But the things your complaining about are things most Pro's i know DON'T WANT!


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

They do want a light bow, so they can put heavier stabs on it.
You can't change bow weight down, but you can add useful weights up!


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

igorts said:


> They do want a light bow, so they can put heavier stabs on it.
> You can't change bow weight down, but you can add useful weights up!


Not the same bro....A lighter bow is less stable regardless... the more weight you add on a light bow the more stress it puts on the riser on the shot. Doesn't offer the same feedback or platform stability.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

That's opinion. I prefer and shoot better with light bows.
And yes many target shooters asking for light carbon target bow.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

bigGP said:


> Weight savings....on a target bow? We all add POUNDS of weight on our stabilizers to achieve a certain mass weight... *** would make you think a light target bow would be needed? Or wanted? Once again.... What FITA shooters told you they want a ultra light long carbon riser?? If you are not keen on the new line up thats cool.... But the things your complaining about are things most Pro's i know DON'T WANT!


Here, here, could not have said it better!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

bigGP said:


> Not the same bro....A lighter bow is less stable regardless... the more weight you add on a light bow the more stress it puts on the riser on the shot. Doesn't offer the same feedback or platform stability.


sounds like a dictatorship to me, some people actually prefer a light bow an while mines a hunting bow (G3 matrix) an i don't do comps i refuse to fall for the BS of "you must have a super heavy bow to be stable an accurate" that's rubbish (much harsher words use but not typed) an because of how target bows are made i'll never get one simply because starting weight is way to heavy for my liking


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ajoh said:


> sounds like a dictatorship to me, some people actually prefer a light bow an while mines a hunting bow (G3 matrix) an i don't do comps i refuse to fall for the BS of "you must have a super heavy bow to be stable an accurate" that's rubbish (much harsher words use but not typed) an because of how target bows are made i'll never get one simply because starting weight is way to heavy for my liking


I understand what your saying... I am speaking from a Professional tournament shooting standpoint. If you want to be stable and accurate long term on the tournament line... Super light is NOT where its at. 1 shot for hunting, i am picking up what your putting down!


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

bigGP said:


> I understand what your saying... I am speaking from a Professional tournament shooting standpoint. If you want to be stable and accurate long term on the tournament line... Super light is NOT where its at. 1 shot for hunting, i am picking up what your putting down!


you'll get clubbed if you try taking my matrix from me i love that bow :lol: .................. that's the thing though i know guys who shoot 3D (an that's all they shoot) an even they want lighter bows so they can add weight where they want it an not be hauling an abrams tank around with them some of them have picked up 2010 matrix's just so they can do just that "add weight where they want it" ................i swear it's a "sheep" thing (duh "dribbles on self" i better "follow" what they are doing, just because)


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

ajoh said:


> you'll get clubbed if you try taking my matrix from me i love that bow :lol: .................. that's the thing though i know guys who shoot 3D (an that's all they shoot) an even they want lighter bows so they can add weight where they want it an not be hauling an abrams tank around with them some of them have picked up 2010 matrix's just so they can do just that "add weight where they want it" ................i swear it's a "sheep" thing (duh "dribbles on self" i better "follow" what they are doing, just because)


Yep, perfect point


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

I personally think the modular grip system is a revolution. Think how many one time elite shooters would still be shooting them if they could have switched the grips. This is one of the biggest complaints for elite, the grip just doesn't work for some.
I for one hope all bow manufacturers follow suit.


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

Check these pics out that John Dudley posted:

http://instagram.com/p/uLWqGOlHQi/

http://instagram.com/p/uLXsqalHSP/


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks complicated.

I need a beater bow when I'm tearing thru the woods and up and down mountains and what not.

Killer bow though.


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

va MTN MAN said:


> I personally think the modular grip system is a revolution. Think how many one time elite shooters would still be shooting them if they could have switched the grips. This is one of the biggest complaints for elite, the grip just doesn't work for some.
> I for one hope all bow manufacturers follow suit.


Just think an after market grip maker could make grips that tweak the center of the grip right or left to appease the tuners that promote more thumb side pressure for tunning purposes. This could be achieved without trying to learn a new grip.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Not sure if it's been posted but here is the 2015 Hoyt line up http://cloud.hoyt.com/compounds/bowhunting


----------



## bob_white (Jun 17, 2012)

naturalsteel said:


> Not sure if it's been posted but here is the 2015 Hoyt line up http://cloud.hoyt.com/compounds/bowhunting


Just looked at the link. Hoyt is not offering the Turbo in 80#??? :mg: I am appalled. Anybody know if this could be a custom option? 

Not trying to start a 70# vs. 80# argument here. Just am shocked and looking for an answer.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

bob_white said:


> Just looked at the link. Hoyt is not offering the Turbo in 80#??? :mg: I am appalled. Anybody know if this could be a custom option?
> 
> Not trying to start a 70# vs. 80# argument here. Just am shocked and looking for an answer.


They had a slam dunk sale with me until I saw that, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks naturalsteel


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

va MTN MAN said:


> *I personally think the modular grip system is a revolution*. Think how many one time elite shooters would still be shooting them if they could have switched the grips. This is one of the biggest complaints for elite, the grip just doesn't work for some.
> I for one hope all bow manufacturers follow suit.


This "revolution" began on or before September 1996. After September 2016 (more likely in 2017) you'll see other manufacturers doing this.


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

If your gonna bowhunt Cape Buffalo or Elephant.....well....better shoot 80#


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

Or if your name is Cameron Haynes......just sayin;-)


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Modular grips.... Shrewed has had us covered in that dept for years. 






Nevada Smith said:


> This "revolution" began on or before September 1996. After September 2016 (more likely in 2017) you'll see other manufacturers doing this.


----------



## bob_white (Jun 17, 2012)

mikehoyme said:


> They had a slam dunk sale with me until I saw that, now I'm not so sure.


You and me both


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's something I'm curious about.... I've always liked the Sprial X cams because they were draw length specific and very efficient. Now that they are in ranges like the other cams, will the efficiency go away if your not at the top end of the draw length spectrum on them?


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

RCR_III said:


> Here's something I'm curious about.... I've always liked the Sprial X cams because they were draw length specific and very efficient. Now that they are in ranges like the other cams, will the efficiency go away if your not at the top end of the draw length spectrum on them?


I would say so. Just like the differences in efficiency and speed between a #2 and #3 cam in 28" DL.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

bigGP said:


> The Podium is not the same Geometry as the CE or PCE. The grip is back up where it needs errrrrrrr used to be. I don't forsee the right tear issue being an issue anymore.


That's a fact. Back up where it's SUPPOSED to be. PC was the worst aiming bow I ever owned.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I got an answer on this. 
Originally Posted by SteveID 
The Spiral Pro is basically the Spiral-X "cam families" broken into 5 base cams. If you look at a tune chart for a bow with Spiral X, you'll notice that a cam like the 6.0 Spiral-X was in cam family #4. The 6.0 Spiral-X will become the Spiral Pro #4-A, because it was the first cam in family #4. 

Your question as to efficiency going away should refer back to what I mentioned above. A 6.0 and a 7.0 Spiral-X were the same "size" of cam, but the 7.0 was at the top end of that size. 

No efficiency loss with the Spiral Pro. In most cases the Spiral Pro will actually be faster than the Spiral-X due to total weight/weight distribution. 

At least that's how it was all laid out to me...


RCR_III said:


> Here's something I'm curious about.... I've always liked the Sprial X cams because they were draw length specific and very efficient. Now that they are in ranges like the other cams, will the efficiency go away if your not at the top end of the draw length spectrum on them?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ajoh said:


> you'll get clubbed if you try taking my matrix from me i love that bow :lol: .................. that's the thing though i know guys who shoot 3D (an that's all they shoot) an even they want lighter bows so they can add weight where they want it an not be hauling an abrams tank around with them some of them have picked up 2010 matrix's just so they can do just that "add weight where they want it" ................i swear it's a "sheep" thing (duh "dribbles on self" i better "follow" what they are doing, just because)



LMAO Ok man...Tell you what, Lets keep track of the top 10 shooters (By score) at every national and world tournament this year and see how many of your super light rigs make the podium.... It's not a sheep thing...It's a knowing what needs to be down to compete at the highest level thing.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

my question is what happens when the moveable cable guard gets weak and then your timing is off?


----------



## jcruzrico (Oct 22, 2012)

Bbd16 said:


> Sure u CAN add torque to the bow. That sounds more like an operators problem to me. And that can be fixed. However bow induced torque is not something u can change. Unless u do just what they did. Point being yes it will perform better if you do your part as the shooter


I agree 100%


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

No worries man, don't hear anyone complaining about PSE and Bowtechs flex slides, I'm sure Hoyts will be just fine...



evox said:


> my question is what happens when the moveable cable guard gets weak and then your timing is off?


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

montigre said:


> Your windy conditions may be different in the land of Kiwi, but here, when I shoot a FITA round (if one is offered anymore for compound) in windy conditions, I prefer a little weight around the center of the bow--if all of the weight were out on the ends with a light center, holding steady in the wind would be nearly impossible. A heavier bow also allows for much quicker target acquisition in all conditions. For the relatively few compound archers that actually shoot a full FITA, I believe Hoyt made the right choice. :wink:


If heavy is so good, why are target recurve bows so light ? Why do recurve manufacturers strive to produce such light bows. Why should a good compound be heavy, and a good recurve be light ?


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

kabnt2005 said:


> That was my thoughts when I was reading his post too. Every FITA shooter I know (I'm married to one), wants mass weight for the wind. Not a light bow that can get pushed around easily.


If heavy is so good, why are target recurve bows so light ? Why do recurve manufacturers strive to produce such light bows. Why should a good compound be heavy, and a good recurve be light ?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Hammersfan said:


> If heavy is so good, why are target recurve bows so light ? Why do recurve manufacturers strive to produce such light bows. Why should a good compound be heavy, and a good recurve be light ?


42 pounds on the fingers
68-inch recurve bow
25-inch riser
medium ILF limbs

Easton ACC 3-28
120 grain points
Flex Fletch 187s
Raw carbon tube length = 29.50-inches
Easton G-nocks

51.32 lbs of KE

OK Archery DST 40
60 lbs draw weight
29-inch draw length
Easton ACC 3-60
120 grain points
Flex Fletch 187s

67.72 POUNDS of KE.

NOT many FITA recurve shooters
are shooting 60 lbs on the FINGERS.

Quite a few compound shooters
are shooting 60 lbs, for peak draw weight.

So,
MORE "draw weight",
for the compound bows...then, MORE mass for the bow system = BETTER energy transfer to the arrow
due to inertia.

HEAVY riser = MORE inertia = MORE stable firing platform...to handle the 60 lb draw weight, and even higher draw weights (70 lbs).

Compound bow draw force curves are getting MORE aggressive.

RECURVE bow draw force curves (limb manufacturers) are looking for that SMOOOOTH draw, no stacking, etc.

Since most compound bows are at 50% higher draw weight than most recurve bows

40 lbs on the fingers for a RECURVE
versus
60 lbs peak draw weight on a COMPOUND bow

50 lbs on the FINGERS for a very strong RECURVE shooter
versus
70 lbs peak draw weight on a COMPOUND bow

*a HEAVIER riser will have less "HAND SHOCK" for the compound bow,
and can HIDE the aggressive launch cycle for the FASTER and FASTER compound bows.*

This is why RECURVE risers are engineered for LIGHT mass weight.
Smoother draw force curves for the recurve limbs.

THIS is why COMPOUND risers are engineered for MORE mass weight
Noise
Vibration
Harshness
Torsional strength requirements are MUCH higher for the compound bow

a 70 lb COMPOUND bow
exerts nearly 400 POUNDS of tension on the two axles of a COMPOUND bow.

To handle THAT kind of loading,
a COMPOUND bow will ALWAYS be HIGHER mass than a recurve bow.

Think 22 caliber rifle barrel
versus
a 338 Lapua caliber rifle barrel.

VERY VERY different pieces of equipment.
VERY VERY different strength requirements.
ONE barrel is going to weigh more.


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

nuts&bolts said:


> 42 pounds on the fingers
> 68-inch recurve bow
> 25-inch riser
> medium ILF limbs
> ...



Are you talking about recoil ? If so, you could have just said you believe that it's because of recoil. I'm not convinced about that theory.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Hammersfan said:


> Are you talking about recoil ? If so, you could have just said you believe that it's because of recoil. I'm not convinced about that theory.


You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. In this case he refuses to acknowledge the water even exists.


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

LetThemGrow said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. In this case he refuses to acknowledge the water even exists.


It's just your thoughts right ? Or do you have some evidence for what you're saying ? You're saying that the amount of force used to propel the arrow forward has a bearing on how heavy the bow needs to be. I'd like to get the input of people qualified to say whether that is rubbish or factual. 

You can lead a horticulture but you can't make her think.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Mestang99 said:


> The right tear has been eliminated by moving the grip back to its "traditional" position. I heard this from someone that has been shooting and tuning his for awhile already.


Did he say how it aims and holds, compared to the PCE? For me the PCE aims better than the Vantage / Contender Elite, so am wondering whether moving the grip back up will make a difference.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I've thought about this too. How the bow will feel and react. I wonder if the reason the PCE holds better though is the wider limbs? That looks to have carried over on the PXE. In my opinion it seemed all the lowering of the grip did for me was cause me to have to run more weight up front to get the same response at the shot as I had with my VE.


fanio said:


> Did he say how it aims and holds, compared to the PCE? For me the PCE aims better than the Vantage / Contender Elite, so am wondering whether moving the grip back up will make a difference.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Hammersfan said:


> It's just your thoughts right ? Or do you have some evidence for what you're saying ? *You're saying that the amount of force used to propel the arrow forward has a bearing on how heavy the bow needs to be.* I'd like to get the input of people qualified to say whether that is rubbish or factual.
> 
> You can lead a horticulture but you can't make her think.


basic physics that you learned in high school...no need for direct links.

Alan is spot on with his explanation. If you want a real world test using heavy vs light arrows. It will show you about energy retention.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I love lamps.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Hammersfan said:


> It's just your thoughts right ? Or do you have some evidence for what you're saying ? You're saying that the amount of force used to propel the arrow forward has a bearing on how heavy the bow needs to be. I'd like to get the input of people qualified to say whether that is rubbish or factual.
> 
> You can lead a horticulture but you can't make her think.


I think we all understand where you are coming from ... But no manufacture makes a light target bow because the majority of the market target archers don't want one 

World class archers men and women alike provide input to their companies .. The one thing that I have not heard is that the bows are too heavy other wise it would be trending the other way

There must be somthing to it 

I can certainly understand your concern if you have a debilitating injury or physical handicap ... But even then we see handi cap folks shooting the same bows we do .. 

I really understand where your coming from , they way I look at is if we all shoot "like" bows it puts us all on the same playing field ... It's just a matter of how much effort your willing to put into getting your mind and body accustomed to your equipment and vice versa getting your equipment set up to your shooting style 

You have had a lot of great answers from folks on why mass weight is beneficial... Some of those folks are very accomplished shooters ... 

I hope you can find bow that meets your needs ... May not be a Hoyt 
But this years line up is pretty impressive 

Good luck


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

kgtech said:


> thanks I bought a elite e-35 last year because I feel it was a fair price for that bow. no bell or gimmicks.
> 
> Hoyt make some great bow but add a few holes , new cams , and now the price tags are $150 more over last years.
> some people get all hype up and think a new flagship will help them shoot better? not! it's all with the shooter them self.


Weren't you the guy that was complaining about wanting a $500 dollar bow? When I picked up my Faktor it was the same price as the E35. . .


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

Whatever it is, I can't wait to buy one in a couple years at half price


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

This thread is still alive?


----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

zenworks911 said:


> This thread is still alive?


It will never die


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

It seems they took the "tunnel" below the grip on their target bows and combined it with the offset stabilizer hole they have on the hunting bows. It doesn't seem to be taking a page from Elite's anything.


----------

